# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبـــــــــــــــ(المريخ ، اعمدمه ، مقالات ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ الاثنين ( 27 ابريل 2014م ـــــــــــــــــــــار

## حسن زيادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اصبحنا واصبح الملم لله
لا اله الا اللهوال
حمد لله
والله اكبر

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
مدرب المريخ: البدائل كانوا في الموعد أمام الميرغني





 



امتدح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث للموقع الرسمي للنادي عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من كسلا المستوى المميز الذي قدمه نجوم الفريق أمام الميرغني وقيادتهم للأحمر لانتصار عريض بأربعة أهداف نظيفة وأبان غارزيتو أن المميز في المباراة كان المستوى الرائع الذي ظهر به اللاعبين البدلاء والذين دفع بهم في المواجهة مفيداً بأنهم كانوا في الموعد ولم يخذلوه مفيداً بأنه عمل على مشاركة عدد كبير من البدلاء حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية للقاء الترجي الحاسم يوم الثالث من مايو المقبل، وأوضح غارزيتو أن من أهم مكاسب مباراة الميرغني خروج الفريق من دون تعرض أيٍ من اللاعبين للاصابات، وذكر غارزيتو أن الفريق سيغادر إلى تونس في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من القتال بشراسة من أجل الحصول على بطاقة التأهل لدور المجموعات والإطاحة بالترجي من المسابقة الأفريقية.



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*نائب رئيس المريخ يشيد بالانتصار على الميرغني

 
أشاد الأستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمكاسب العديدة التي حققها المريخ من مباراته أمام الميرغني مشيراً إلى أن المباراة كانت فرصة مثالية لإتاحة الفرصة للبدلاء الذين أكدوا تميزهم وعلو كعبهم وقادوا الفريق لتحقيق أكبر انتصار له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن برغم أن الفريق لعب خارج أرضه، ورأى عبد الصمد أن مباراة الميرغني كانت بمثابة الانطلاقة القوية لمجدي عبد اللطيف صانع الألعاب المميز الذي وجد فرصة المشاركة في الشوط الثاني واستطاع أن يسجل الهدف الرابع لفريقه وأشار عبد الصمد إلى أن الجهاز الفني حقق هدفه تماماً من إصراره على أداء تلك المباراة دون تأجيلها لأنه كسب أكثر من خيار يمكن الاعتماد عليه في مباراة الترجي فضلاً عن تجهيز بدائل ستفيد الفريق في المشوار الأفريقي والمحلي، وأبدى عبد الصمد غضبه الشديد للعُنف الزائد الذي تعرض له نجوم المريخ في المباراة لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الأحمر في النهاية أنجز المهمة دون أن يخسر مجهودات أي لاعب بسبب الإصابة وكسب العديد من الخيارات الجديدة، ورأى عبد الصمد أن الانتصار الذي تحقق على الميرغني جاء في توقيت مهم للغاية والفريق في طريقه لمهمة صعبة أمام الترجي مؤكداً أن المريخ وبالأداء المميز الذي قدمه أمام الميرغني أرسل تطمينات كبيرة لجماهيره بقدرته على تقديم مباراة مميزة أمام الترجي تكفل له الترشح لمجموعات الأبطال، وأكد عبد الصمد أنه سيلحق ببعثة المريخ في تونس برفقة الرئيس جمال الوالي قبل يوم من المباراة مُعبّراً عن سعادته بسفر المريخ إلى تونس وهو في أفضل حالاته حتى يقدم مباراة تاريخية أمام الترجي تعينه في الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات.



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الترجي يفقد حسين الراقد أمام المريخ




 



تعرض حسين الراقد لاعب وسط الترجي التونسي لاصابة في مباراة الفريق أمام جمعية برجة عصر اليوم في الدوري التونسي حيث أكد الطبيب اصابة اللاعب بتمزق عضلي فيما سيخضع اللاعب لفحوصات غداً لتحديد مدى نوعية الاصابة والفترة التي سيغيب فيها عن الملاعب، وستتأكد حالة اللاعب غداً واذا جاء الفحوصات الطبية بتعرض اللاعب لاصابة كبيرة سيبتعد عن المشاركة مع المريخ في مباراة الاحد المقبل في اياب دور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
وزير الرياضة: ما يثار في الإعلام عن أستقالات بالمريخ لا علاقة لنا به
 
التقى مجلس شورى المريخ ، بقيادة الرئيس السابق للنادي محمد الياس محجوب رئيس المجلس بجانب الفريق فاروق حسن محمد نور والفريق منصور عبدالرحيم واللواء الطيب الجزار والأستاذ هاشم الزبير بوزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بله يوسف أحمد البشير اليوم الأحد بمكتبه للتفاكر حول الوصع الإداري بنادي المريخ الذي قدم رئيسه جمال الوالي وبقية الضباط إستقالاتهم عن العمل بالنادي. فى بداية اللقاء تقدم رئيس المجلس بالشكر للوزير وأكد بأن اللقاء تم فيه التفاكر حول قضايا النادى وأبرزها قضية إستقالة الضباط الأربعه وأكد بأنه تم الإتفاق على إتباع منهج الشورى وتوسيع مواعين التشاور مع كل قطاعات المريخ بما فيها المعارضة وأيضاً العمل على تهيئة الجو المناسب لمجلس الإدارة من أجل الإستقرار والوقوف خلف الفريق فى مباراته القادمه مع الترجى التونسي حتى يحقق النصر.، من جانبه أكد الوزير سعى الوزارة لخلق الإستقرار بالنادى ودعا الجميع للإلتفاف حول النادى لتجاوز المباراة القادمه وتحقيق الفوز والصعود لمنصات التتويج وأكد بأن كل ما يثار فى الإعلام عن قضية الإستقالات والترشيحات هو إجتهاد شخصى ولا يحسب للوزارة .


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المريخ يكتسح الميرغني برباعية نظيفة بأقل مجهود ويتصدر مؤقتاً
 
تصدر المريخ مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مؤقتاً عقب فوزه علي مستضيفه الميرغني بكسلا بأربعة اهداف نظيفة عصر اليوم ضمن جولات الاسبوع الـ13 من دوري سوداني الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الضيوف. تقدم المريخ بثلاثة اهداف في الشوط الاول عن طريق عنكبة وعلاء الدين يوسف والمحترف الغاني اوكرا واضاف البديل مجدي عبد اللطيف الهدف الرابع. ليرتفع المريخ برصيده الي 26 نقطة مؤقتا في صدارة الترتيب قبل مباراة الهلال 25 نقطة وهلال الفاشر مساء يوم الاثنين باستاد الهلال بأم درمان.


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*المريخ يجندل الميرغني برباعية في بطولة الممتاز ويتصدر قبل سفر لتونس


حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على الميرغني كسلا باربعة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم باستاد كسلا و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(13) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز , تقدم اللاعب عنكبه للمريخ في الدقيقة 5 من الحصة الاولي و اضاف اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف الهدف الثاني للاحمر من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع راجي عبد العاطي وفي الدقيقة 39 من الشوط الاول اضاف اللاعب اوكرا الهدف الثالث للمريخ و الذي انتهت عليه الحصة الاولي و في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الثاني نجح البديل مجدي عبد اللطيف في اضافة الهدف الرابع للمريخ ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــ(26) نقطة في المركز الاول مؤقتا و يجدر ذكره ان اللجنة المنظمة كانت قد اوقفت قرار اعادة مباراة المريخ و الامل بتقديمها طلب فحص ستنظر فيه لجنة الاستئنافات في اجتماعها المقبل 

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الترجي يجندل جمعية جربة بخماسية قبل مواجهة المريخ







حقق الترجي التونسي فوزا كاسحا عصر اليوم على جمعية جربة بخماسية في الدوري المحلي احرزها العربي جابر و محمد على اليعقوبي و احمد العكايشي و اسامة الدراجي هدفين ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(54) نقطة في المركز الاول للدوري التونسي ...
تخريمة
هوي يا ترجي مافيش حد احسن من حد

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*غارزيتو و ( الخرمجة المطلوبة ) !

علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء

نجح المريخ وبأقل مجهود فى الفوز على الميرغنى الكسلاوى برباعية مستحقة استعاد بها مركز الصدارة مؤقتا قبل لقاء الهلال وهلال الفاشر فى الجولة 12 من الدورى الممتاز ,, حيث لم يجد المريخ صعوبة فى تحقيق هذه النتيجة المهمة التى افتتحها بثلاثة اهداف فى الشوط الاول واكملها بهدف رابع فى الحصة الثانية وفى ذلك دليل على الفوارق الفنية الكبيرة التى تصب فى مصلحة المريخ ومنحته الافضلية طوال شوطى المباراة وهى اخر مواجهة للمريخ قبل سفره اليوم الى تونس للقاء التحدى الكبير الذى يجمعه مع الترجى التونسي فى رادس فى اياب دور ال 16 من دورى الابطال .
اعتمد غارزيتو فى مواجهة الامس على تشكيلة غابت عنها العناصر الاساسية مقابل تواجد 9 لاعبين منهم من ظل غائبا عن المشاركة لفترة طويلة بسبب الاصابة واخرين تأرجحت مشاركتهم من دكة البدلاء وهم المعز محجوب وبخيت خميس وشيبون ومجدى عبد اللطيف وبله جابر والريح علي وعبده جابر واوكرا وعنكبه فى حين غاب عن الاساسيين جمال سالم وامير كمال ومصعب عمر وجابسون وايمن سعيد والان وانغا اضافة الى بكرى المدينة الذى يقضى فترة عقوبة الايقاف التى تبقت منها مباراة واحدة فقط ! هذه التشكيلة تؤكد على ان المدرب الفرنسي لم يكن يدرج لقاء الميرغنى تحت قائمة التجارب الاعدادية من اجل تهيئة اللاعبين بدنيا وذهنيا قبل المواجهة الافريقية مثلما فعل امام فريق النسور فى الجولة الماضية من الدورى الممتاز والتى حظيت باهتمام كبير من جانب المدرب غارزيتو وهو يدفع بكل الاعمدة الاساسية منذ بداية المباراة مما ساعد الفريق على حسم النتيجة لمصلحته والخروج بالمردود الفنى والبدنى الذى يبحث عنه المدرب ,, ولكن هل يعنى ذلك ان غارزيتو قد اخطأ فى لقاء الامس وهو يدفع بلاعبين ظلوا بعيدين عن المشاركة مع الفريق ولن يعتمد عليهم امام الترجى التونسي ؟ قد تبدو الاجابة بنعم منذ الوهلة الاولي خاصة من جانب الزملاء الذين ظلوا يلاحقون غارزيتو بتهمة عدم تثبيت التشكلية والخرمجة المستمرة فى قائمة اللاعبين ! ولكن هؤلاء يظلمون المدرب الفرنسي كثيرا اذا حكموا على تشكيلة الامس بانها ايضا امتداد لمسلسل عدم تثبيت التشكيلة دون النظر الى رؤية المدرب فى توزيع الفرص على جميع اللاعبين فى القائمة الحمراء لان هؤلاء اذا لم يشاركوا ضد الميرغنى وفى هذا التوقيت المبكر من عمر المنافسة على اللقب فى الدورى الممتاز فلا اظنهم سيجدون فرصتهم فى الدورة الثانية التى يشتعل فيها الصراع بين المريخ ونده الهلال ,, كذلك يجب ان لانغفل الجانب المهم والمردود المطلوب من وراء مثل هذه المباريات وهو اعداد المزيد من البدلاء كرصيد للتشكيلة الاساسية طالما ان المريخ لازال فى قلب المنافسة الافريقية التى تتطلب عناصر جاهزة على المستوى البدنى والذهنى ,, يضاف الى ذلك ان هذه المجموعة الغائبة عن المشاركة لم تخذل غارزيتو وقدمت اداء مميزا وفوزا كبيرا مستحقا على الانيق الكسلاوى,, واعتقد ان لاعبين مثل بخيت خميس فى مركز الظهير الشمال وزميليه مجدى عبد اللطيف وشيبون فى صناعة اللعب يمثلون اضافة لاى تشكيلة فى المباريات القادمة ومن الظلم والاجحاف ان يظلوا باستمرار خارج قائمة البدلاء فى الوقت الذى يستهلك فيها المدرب مصعب عمر مثلا فى الطرف الشمال وكذلك اوكرا وكوفي فى وسط الملعب . 
فاذا كان البعض يصف تشكيلة الامس بانها ( خرمجة ) من المدرب فهى بالتأكيد ( خرمجة مطلوبة ) وايجابية طالما انها ستعيد تهيئة عناصر مهمة فى مراكز حساسة فى التشكيلة الحمراء ,,و برافو غارزيتو ومزيدا من الخرمجة !
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الاحمر يتجلي بكسلا عند الأصيل..!!

زاكي الدين الصادق


وهج المنبر
*اذدانت كسلا الوريفة بمذيد من الألق بعد ان حل بها الزعيم عصرا في
المباراة التي جمعته مع انيق المدينة الانيقة الميرغني الكسلاوي.
*قاسم المريخ كسلا شي من سحرها الجمالي بعد ان لعب مباراة متميزة كفلت له
النقاط، وكفلت له عودة الكثير من الاسماء التي طال غيابها عن الركض
الرسمي في مباريات الزعيم.
*استطاع المريخ ان يحسم اللقاء من شوطه الاول بعد ان تمكن رماته من احراز
ثلاث اهداف جميلة تناوب علي احرازها كل من عنكبة وعلاء يوسف من ركلة جزاء
،واتي الهدف الثالث من الموهوب الغاني اوغستين اوكرا بعد ان انفرد بحارس
الميرغني محرزا اروع اهداف اللقاء بتمويه جميل غالطت معه الكرة كل توقعات
حارس المراغنة لتسكن شباكه بأريحية بديعة.
*علي الرغم من موجة التغيرات المفاجئة من قبل الجهاز الفني الا ان جميع
البدلاء كانو في الموعد تماما وبكل تأكيد هذه الجزئية تعكس لنا مدي العمل
الرهيب الذي يقوم به الكوتش غارزيتو.
*لعب المريخ بتشكيلة شبه جديدة ومع ذلك استطاع ان يقدم شوط اول اكثر من
رائع توجه بثلاث اهداف رائعة.
*لم يتخوف الفرنسي من موجة التغيرات واكد بها ان فريقه يتحدي الصعاب بمن حضر.
*غاب العديد من اساسي الفريق الاحمر ولم نشعر بأي هزة بل قدم البدلاء
اداء جاد وقوي ليؤكدو عبره انهم لايقلون شيئا عن الذين غابو.
*فضل غارزيتو اراحة اسلحته المهمة لمعركة الترجي فشاهدنا المريخ يلعب
بدون امير وغاب عنه ايمن سعيد والنجيري جايسون سلمون والحارس الامين جمال
سالم والكيني الن وانغا وعبدو جابر ومصعب عمر كل هؤلاء غابو عن تشكيلة
الزعيم في ارض القاش واتي اثر غيابهم غير ملموس بفضل بدلاء الفريق
المريخي المميزون.
*شارك شيبون في الوسط ولعب المعز بين الخشبات وعاد الريح للمشاركة وعاد
قطار الشرق السريع ليركض من جديد بأرض التاكا وفي المقدمة الحمراء لعب
عنكبة كل هذه التعديلات المهمة اجراها غارزيتو علي تشكيلة فريقه من دون
ان تهتز وهذا يحسب للفرنسي ولنجوم الدكة.
*حافظ غارزيتو علي وجود راجي وكوفي و اوكرا وضفر وعلاء ورمضان عجب في
التشكيلة التي زج بها امام الميرغني وهذا الواقع لم يؤثر كثيرا علي
الجانب الهجومي فغارزيتو يدرك جيدا ان الغانيان وراجي من اهم مفاتيح لعبه
الهجومي لهذا شاهدنا المريخ يمطر شباك مضيفه بعد ان تألق راجي والغانيان
اوكرا وكوفي ولم يقصر المقاتل عنكبة ليفتتح اهداف فريقه بلعبة متميزة
خادعت حارس الميرغني.
وهج اخير:
*في الشوط الثاني اجري الفرنسي عدة تغيرات صبت ايضا في جانب اراحة محاربي
معركة رادس بعد ان قام بسحب كوفي و اوكرا ليدخل عبدو جابر ثم العائد بعد
غيبة مجدي عبداللطيف الذي استطاع ان يتوج عودته بهدف رابع، وفي خواتيم
اللقاء اجري الفرنسي تعديل اخير قضي بخروج عجب وحل بديلا له النجم بخيت
خميس المتآلف مع الغياب بسبب الاصابة التي المت به لكن اشراكه في هذا
اللقاء طمئننا عليه فهو من نوعية اللاعيبين المتميزين والمريخ يحتاجه في
الفترة المقبلة.
*اسوأ ما كان في هذا اللقاء هو الحكم حافظ عبدالغني الذي غض الطرف كثيرا
عن اعتداءات لاعبي الميرغني المتكررة وغير المبررة وفي ذات الوقت برع في
توزيع كروته يمني ويسري علي لاعبي المريخ، وهذا يعكس لنا مدي الترصد الذي
يمارسه اصحاب الياقات السوداء لزعيم الكرة السودانية.
*اخرج حافظ كرت اصفر لكابتن نادي الميرغني المعتدي علي عبدو جابر بطريقة
همجية وبعيدة عن الخلق الرياضي فكابتن الميرغني لو ترك قليلا كان سيطرح
جابر ارضا بكذا لكمة في كرة لم تكن تستحق ذلك الانفعال الغريب، والغريبة
ان حكم اللقاء اكتفي بالكرت الاصفر لكابتن الميرغي واعطي عبدو جابر ايضا
كرت لانه اراد ان يحمي وجهه من اللكمات المتوقعة من نجم الميرغني.
*نتمني ان تنتهي مباراة محلية للمريخ دون ان يلعب فيها حكام اللقاء
ادوارا سلبية تثير الحنق الاحمر.
*وزع حكم اللقاء كروته علي لاعبي المريخ وكأنه اراد ان يكبل اقدامهم خوفا
من الاقصاء لكنهم سرعان ماطبقو مقولة النجم خلقوه للرجم والمريخ يهزم
التنجيم والتحكيم.
*نتمني ان ينصلح حال حكامنا ليقدمو صورة مشرفة تساعد كرتنا وتسهم في
توعية لاعيبينا فما نشاهده من تساهل من قبل اصحاب الياقات السوداء يؤثر
سلبا علي نجومنا عندما يشاركو خارجيا فهنالك لا حكام يتساهلون مع الخروج
عن النص بمثلما هاج كابتن الميرغني الكسلاوي.
*المريخ عاد منتصر قبل اخطر مبارياته ونتمني ان يعطي هذا الفوز الدافع
للاعبي المريخ للعودة بنتيجة جيدة يضمن عبرها المريخ عبوره لدور
المجموعات.
*غارزيتو مدرب اكثر من متميز فهو يثبت ذلك عند كل لقاء وهاهو الاحمر
يتجلي عند الأصيل بتشكيلة متجددة.
*مايفعله بعضهم لتبرير استقالة رئيس النادي يسمي حرق شخصيات اختلفت مع
الوالي لتنال نصيبها كما نال من سبقوها.
*نقدر رئيس النادي لكن مايفعله البعض دفاعا عن استقالته يمثل سيناريوهات
شائهة للحد البعيد، ليس لنا سابق معرفة بعثمان ادروب لكن الهجوم المكثف
عليه لتجميل مواقف رئيس النادي المموجة حول الاستقالة يسمي تبريرات فطيرة
لمواقف رجل ظل لايتواني في العصف بمجالسه التي يشرف علي اختيارها بنفسه
وسريعا ما تدب فيها الخلافات فمن قبل خرج عبدالصمد ولم يعد الا بعد ان
حرك تحالف المعارضة شكوي تطعن في امر غياب نائب الرئيس وعندما تم اقناع
عبدالصمد بالعودة عاد لتعصف من جديد رياح الخلافات بالمجلس ولنشاهد بعدها
كم لايحصي من المواقف البايخة والمنفرة في قطاع الكرة فكل هذه مشكلات
والعيوب ظلت متواجدة بكثافة داخل اركان هذا المجلس المهتز والذي يسعي
البعض لتحميل اوزار تهاويه لعثمان ادروب.
*مجلس المريخ يبدو انه قد حسم امر استقالته وستتكشف العديد من
السيناريوهات عقب لقاء الترجي برادس.
*اصبحت لجنة التسير خيار مفروض ولا مفر عنه ونتمني ان يجتهد كبارات
المريخ وبقية المكونات لإختيار افضل الشخصيات في اللجنة القادمة.
*رئيس نادي المريخ لايحتاج ان يقدم عنه البعض بعضهم ليكونو كبش فداء
لمواقف الرجل الواضحة للعيان.
*سنوقف الارسال عن الحديث في امر الاستقالة ونتمني ان يتفاعل اهل المريخ
مع مشروع دعم الرصيد الذي تضاعفت اهميته اكثر من اي وقت مضي.
*ادعمو المريخ عبر الرقم 2870من جميع الشبكات ونتمني ان يجتهد جميع اهل
المريخ لصد الصدمة المالية المحتملة بسبب الرحيل المتوقع للداعم الابرز.
*جمال الوالي اعطي ومابخل وعلينا ان نشكره بوفاء اهل العطاء وعلينا كذلك
ان نلتف لنرتب موقفنا في الفترة القادمة وهذا سيتم عبر دعم المريخ بتحويل
الرصيد يامريخاب.
*لاتستهينو بقدراتكم فأنتم لها متي ما اتخذتم القرار لسد الفرقة التي
سيتركها ذهاب المجلس الحالي.
*معركة الترجي علي المدار الاحمر.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مريخ المستقبل.. أمتع وأبهر..!!

 
* فاز (مريخ المستقبل) على الميرغني الكسلاوي برباعية بعدما قدم الشباب عرضاً قوياً ورائعاً، ورغم تواضع وتراجع مستوى المنافس إلا أننا استعدنا الثقة في مجموعة اليافعين المتميزين الذين لم ينضموا إلى المريخ عبر صفقات مضروبة.!!
* سعدنا بشجاعة “غارزيتو” وعودته إلى سياسته الأساسية دون أي تدخلات خارجية وإشراكه للثلاثي “مجدي عبد اللطيف” و”بخيت خميس” و”شيبون”، ولم نتعجب من تألقهم جميعاً وتقديمهم لأوراق اعتمادهم وبصورة رسمية بعدما أمتعونا وأبهرونا..!!




* ومع التألق الجماعي للشباب واصل “بله جابر” (عواسته) ربما لأنه لعب مقلوباً في الجزء الأكبر من اللقاء لكن حتى بعد عودته إلى مكانه الأساسي كطرف أيمن لم يقدم ما يقنع أو يوحي بأنه تعرض للظلم بإجلاسه على دكة البدلاء..!!
* لاعب الطرف الأيسر “بخيت خميس” ظهر بمستوى ممتاز فاق به بدائية “مصعب” الذي عاد من فترة الإعارة بذات عيوبه وتفاصيل هوانه في الجوانب الدفاعية والهجومية، وأعتقد أن ما قدمه اليافع “خميس” وضع (حاج موت) أمام امتحان صعب..!!
* تأسفت للمستوى المتراجع الذي ظهر به المهاجم الممتاز “عبده جابر” والذي يبدو أنه تأثر بعبارات المدح والإشادة التي وجدها خلال الأيام الماضية وتقدمه في قائمة الهدافين فتابعناه ينفعل ويشتبك مع مدافعي الميرغني بسبب غيابه عن التسجيل..!!
* الإشكالية الحقيقية التي تعترض مسيرة اللاعب السوداني وتحول بينه وتحقيق غاياته علاقتها مباشرة بتأثره بعبارات المدح والتي تدخل عليه كـ(المُخدّر) وتصيبه بحالة من عدم الاتزان وتباعد بينه والتركيز..!!
* فوز المريخ في مجمله كان رائعاً بعدما ابتعد “غارزيتو” عن قائمة (دار المسنين) ودفع بمجموعة واعدة تمثل المستقبل الباهر بإذن الله.. ولكن يبقى السؤال هل يا ترى أن من تألقوا بالأمس سنضمن استمراريتهم في الكشوفات أم أن سيف الشطب سيطالهم..؟!!
* وعقب نهاية مباراة المريخ والميرغني (متذيل الترتيب بالدوري السوداني) ورد إلينا ما يفيد بفوز الترجي على (جربة متذيل ترتيب الدوري التونسي)بخماسية نظيفة ليعتلي رفاق “الدراجي” صدارة المسابقة المحلية ولو بصورة مؤقتة..!!
* ولعل من يظن أن الفوز الباهر والكبير للترجي لم يزعجني أو يزعج المريخاب، يكون بالتأكيد مخطئاً لأن مثل ذلك الانتصار بالإمكان أن يساهم في رفع معنويات لاعبي الترجي ويساعدهم على إكمال إعدادهم النفسي لمواجهة (الأحد) المرتقبة..!!
* ولعل الإشكالية الحقيقية تكمن في أن رفاق “الدراجي” يمكنهم الاستفادة من نتيجة مباراة على شاكلة التي لعبوها أمس أمام متذيل الترتيب بالدوري عندهم، بذات الطريقة التي يمكنهم الاستفادة حال تعرضهم للهزيمة..!!
* وعلى العكس يكون اللاعب المريخي والسوداني عموماً في مرمى التأثر السلبي بأي نتيجة يحققها فريقه قبل المواعيد الكبيرة، أي أن لاعبي المريخ يمكن أن يتأثروا سلباً إذا ما فازوا أو خسروا قبل لقاء الترجي المرتقب.. وهنا تظهر الفوارق..!!
* تخريمة أولى: سفر المريخ مبكراً لتونس من شأنه أن يفيد اللاعبين ويدخلهم بالسرعة المطلوبة في أجواء جولة الإياب، وبذات المستوى يمكن أن يؤثر عليهم بالسلب.. (وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة)..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: لن نقول (سليمة) بائعة اللبن، وسنبتعد عن ترديد كل ما يتعلق بـ(الزيطة) وسنبتهل للمولى عز وجل أن يثبّت أقدام لاعبي المريخ يوم النزال ويمهد لهم سكة النتيجة الايجابية التي تعبر بهم إلى المجموعات..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: مباراة الترجي بالجد صعبة ومهمة المريخ فيها ستأتي معقدة وليس بالصورة التفاؤلية التي يتصورها البعض، مع الأمنيات بالتوفيق لرفاق “بكري المدينة” يوم (الأحد)..!!
تخريمة:
وكفاك ما تبكي ياعيوني
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*مدرب الميرغني: الخسارة أمام المريخ طبيعية
 
عبّر الغاني عبد الرزاق كريم مدرب الميرغني كسلا عن أسفه العميق للخسارة الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه في عقر داره أمام المريخ وأقر أن الميرغني لعب واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لأن فريقه تواضع تماماً وكان في أسوأ حالاته وحمّل اللاعبين مسئولية الأداء المتواضع وقال: لم يفعلوا شيئاً يذكر في المباراة وكان مردودهم سيئ للغاية، أعلم أن الجماهير ستحمّلني المسئولية لكن عليهم أن يعلموا أنني لا استطيع أن أفعل شيئاً في ظل الأداء السيئ للاعبين طوال زمن المباراة، وكشف مدرب الميرغني عن حاجة فريقه لعناصر جديدة في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية حتى يقوى على المنافسة الشرسة ويحافظ على وجوده ضمن منظومة أندية الممتاز مبيناً أن المجموعة التي يشرف عليها حالياً تعتبر الأسوأ في مسيرة النادي وتضم مجموعة من أصحاب القدرات الفنية المتواضعة وامتدح عبد الرزاق المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ في المباراة وقال إنه كان أفضل منا ونحن نلعب على أرضنا وسيطر على مجريات المباراة على مدار الشوطين واستحق الفوز بتلك النتيجة الكبيرة.


*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*منتصرين بإذن الله يا أستاذ حسن ..سنغلبهم في عقر دارهم بعون الله.
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*أهلي شندي يكتسح النسور برباعية ويصعد للمركز الثالث
 

حقق أهلي شندي فوزاً كبيراً على مضيفه النسور الامدرماني بأربعة أهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الثالثة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، أنهى الأهلي الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدفين عن طريق فارس عبد الله ونادر الطيب فيما أضاف هدفين آخرين في الحصة الثانية عن طريق أحمد نصر الدين وفارس، بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 22 نقطة في المركز الثالث وبفارق نقطة عن الخرطوم الوطني ومريخ الفاشر واللذين يحتلان المركزين الرابع والخامس برصيد 21 نقطة، فيما بقي النسور بالخسارة في نقاطه الـ16.


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الوالي ماشي ماشي
 
* أطلعت على تصريح لمدرب المريخ غارزيتو يقول فيه إنه اتصل برئيس المريخ معرباً عن تخوفه من تأثير استقالاتهم على استقرار فريق الكرة..
* وقال غارزيتو إنه تلقى تطمينات من الوالي بأن الأوضاع ستكون مستقرة ولن تكون
هناك مشاكل للفريق.. كما قال غارزيتو إنه يأمل في فوزهم على الترجي والتأهل لمجموعات الأبطال لعل ذلك يساعد في بقاء رئيس النادي وسحب الاستقالات..
* وأطلعت على أخبار أخرى عن اتصالات مريخية برئاسة الجمهورية من أجل إبقاء الوالي رئيساً..
* ما قاله غارزيتو يلمح إلى أن جمال الوالي طمأنه بأن ذهابه لا يعني توقف مرتباتهم وحقوقهم المالية في الجهاز الفني واللاعبين المحترفين.. أما قول غارزيتو بأنهم يأملون في إقصاء الترجي والصعود للمجموعات لعل ذلك يساعد في بقاء رئيس النادي فهذا الحديث يعني إن غارزيتو لا زال يعتقد إن الوالي يمكن أن يسحب الاستقالة.. وهذا أمر غير وارد..
* أما الذين يحاولون الإتصال بالرئاسة لإقناع الوالي بالإستمرار حتى نهاية دورة المجلس الحالي.. فهؤلاء يحرجون الرئاسة ويحرجون جمال الوالي.. فالرجل له أسباب قوية وخاصة جداً ترغمه على التنحي..
* عندما جاء الوالي رئيساً للمريخ عبر التعيين في يونيو 2003م جاء بمناشدة من رئاسة الجمهورية وتقديراً للظروف الإدارية التي مر بها المريخ إثر حادث أم مغد الذي تعرض فيه ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس للإصابة منهم الرئيس وأمين المال ورئيس القطاع الرياضي بجانب وفاة الإداري الفذ عزالدين الربيع..
* ولم يكن الوالي يرغب في الاستمرار في رئاسة المريخ أكثر من فترة لجنة التسيير الأولى بسبب مشاغله العملية.. ولكنه ظل يتعرض للضغوط العنيفة من أجل الاستمرار مما يجعله يرضخ ويواصل مضحياً بمصالحه الخاصة.. وتكرر هذا الأمر على مدى أربع دورات للمجلس.. مما ألحق الضرر بأعماله الخاصة..
* والآن بعد أن أكمل الوالي 12 عاماً في رئاسة المريخ واجه الرجل ظروفاً خاصة وحرجة للغاية ورأى إنه من المستحيل أن يواصل بعد كل هذه السنين ولذلك اتخذ قراره النهائي بالتنحي.. علماً إن هذا القرار كان يفترض أن ينفذ في يونيو من العام الفائت، ولكن الضغوط الشديدة والرجاءات الكثيفة من أهل المريخ وجماهيره جعلته يوافق على الاستمرار لعام آخر وبالتحديد حتى منتصف الموسم الحالي.
* انتهى الأمر وأصبح تنحي الوالي أمراً واقعاً ولا تراجع عنه.. وقد تم تقديم الاستقالات منذ مارس الماضي لمنح الوزير الوقت الكافي لإيجاد مجلس تسيير جديد بانتهاء منتصف الموسم، والذي ينتهي في العاشر من مايو أي بعد أسبوعين فقط من الآن..
* الحاج محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشورى تأكد تماماً من تنحي الوالي وبقية ضباط المجلس.. وشرع في التحرك مع رجال المريخ من أجل التوصل لمجلس تسيير..
* على الذين يحاولون الاتصال بالرئاسة من أجل إبقاء الوالي، تحويل هدفهم إلى مناشدة الرئاسة لتقديم شخصية رأسمالية جديدة ترأس نادي المريخ..
* من الصعب ايجاد شخصية ترأس المريخ في هذا الزمن خاصة بعد الأزمة الإقتصادية التي ضربت البلاد نتيجة انفصال جنوب السودان وارتفاع سعر الدولار خمسة أضعاف!!
* على الرغم من أن الوالي وعد باستمرارية دعمه للمجلس الجديد، لكن المرحلة القادمة ستكون في غاية الصعوبة ويخشى أن تختل موازين القوة المالية مع الند الهلال..
* لهذا يقع على جماهير المريخ دور كبير لدعم ناديها ويمكن أن يتم ذلك عبر مشروع الاستقطاع الشهري من الرصيد.. والذي للأسف لم يجد التجاوب المتوقع رغم ضآلة فئات التبرع الشهري.. واعتقد إن ضعف الترويج والإعلان للمشروع وعدم فهم طريقة المشاركة بالنسبة للبسطاء والأميين والدور الضعيف للجنة الإعلامية في الترويج والدعاية والإعلان كان له الأثر..
* ويكفي إن الاستيكر الكبير الذي يوضح طريقة المشاركة يوم تدشين المشروع لم يكن صحيحاً خاصة بالنسبة لمشتركي شركة زين وهذا أمر غريب كشف القصور في التنظيم..
* وقد واجه المشروع صعوبات لارتفاع نصيب الشركات بجانب الضرائب.. وكان من الممكن مناشدة رئيس الجمهورية لرفع الضريبة عن تبرعات جماهير المريخ لناديها.. فهذه تبرعات تصب في مصلحة عامة للبلد وليست عملاً تجارياً حتى تلاحقه الضرائب!
* أيام قليلة ويتنحى الوالي عن رئاسة المريخ.. ورغم وعده بدعم المجلس الجديد لكن الحفاظ على موازين القوة المالية مع الند الهلال سيكون بيد جماهير المريخ.. فإن أقبلت بكثافة لدعم ناديها قد يحدث بعض التعويض لذهاب الوالي.. وإن تكاسلت الجماهير في الدعم فعليها أن تتحمل تفوق الند الهلال وبالذات في التسجيلات وانتداب المحترفين..

زمن إضافي
* تغادر بعثة المريخ صباح اليوم إلى مدينة كسلا لأداء مباراة الميرغني في الرابعة عصراً تحت وهج الشمس وعلى أرضية غير جيدة..
* كنا قد نصحنا البعثة بالسفر قبل يوم من المباراة والتدرب على أرضية ملعب كسلا.. ونرجو ألا يتحدث الجهاز الفني عقب مباراة اليوم عن تعرض اللاعبين للإرهاق وعن الأرضية السيئة..
* عندما علقت على اختيار طاقم من بورتسوان لإدارة مباراة المريخ والنسور والقول إن بورتسودان مافيها كورة، وإن ذلك شبيه بإختيار طاقم التحكيم النسائي لمباراة شباب المريخ في ظل عدم وجود كورة للنسوان في البلد..
* عندما أوردت ذلك اتصل الأخ حسين أبوفاطنة من بورتسودان ليدافع عن مدينته ويذكر لنا أفذاذ النجوم الذين أنجبتهم بورتسودان على مدى التاريخ..
* وأقول للأخ أبوفاطنة نحن نعرف بورتسودان وتاريخها وكل نجومها.. وأنت فهمت ما كتبناه خطأ، فقصدنا هو عدم وجود نشاط في بورتسودان بعد أن ابتعدت عن الدوري الممتاز..
* وأقول للأخ أبوفاطنة بعد أن شاهدت مباراة النسور مسجلة على قناة النيلين، قلت إن الحكم الكشاح لم يكن بالسوء الذي وصفه به البعض ممن شهدوا المباراة في الاستاد.. ومأخذنا عليه فقط عدم احتسابه لمخالفة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبت مع عبده جابر.. وتساهله مع بعض الألعاب العنيفة للاعبي النسور خاصة مع المصري أيمن سعيد، بينما لم يتردد في إنذار أيمن سعيد إثر مخاشنة.
* شاهدت جزءاً من مباراة أهلي الخرطوم والهلال ومن خلال هذا الجزاء لاحظت إن الشغيل ارتكب مخالفة كبيرة بعرقلة لاعب الأهلي المنطلق من وسط الملعب وتلقى الشغيل إنذاراً من الحكم (المعز أحمد) واعتبرت ذلك تطوراً لهذا الحكم الذي ظل يعذب المريخ بعدم احتساب كل حقه في ركلات الجزاء تحت إدارته.. ولكن بعد دقائق وأحد لاعبي الأهلي منطلقاً بطرف الملعب جوار الكورنر قابله الشغيل (بشلوت) عنيف جداً على ساقه ليطرحه أرضاً.. واحتسب المعز المخالفة ولكنه تجاهل طرد الشغيل بإلإنذار الثاني.. يعني ما فيش فائدة!!
* تلاحظ إن المعز أحمد يدير الكثير من مباريات أهلي الخرطوم مع القمة.. وبالطبع فالأهلي يستفيد منه عندما تكون المباراة مع المريخ.. ويتضرر منه عندما تكون المباراة مع الهلال!!
* آخر مباراة شاهدناها للمعز كانت بين الميرغني والهلال بكسلا.. عندما تجاهل مخالفة الجزاء التي ارتكبها الاثيوبي بوتاكو في بداية المباراة.. ثم عدم احتسابه لهدف للميرغني عندما (بيض) ماكسيم جامبو الكرة والإلغاء تم بحجة إن الكرة تجاوزت خط الآوت وكده..
* وكده وكده يا خالد عزالدين!!
* لولا المعز أحمد لفعلها الميرغني في الهلال.. فاحترسوا يا مريخاب من الميرغني اليوم.. فليس هناك معز أحمد يسندكم!!

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*هلال الابيض يقهر الامل بثلاثية في الممتاز

 
حقق هلال الابيض فوزا كاسحا على الامل عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(13) لبطولة الدوري الممتاز في المواجهة التي استضافها ملعب استاد الابيض
نالها ابراهيم عمر و التاج ومرتضي ابكر فيما احرز للامل الطاهر حم اد ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لـــ(17) نقطة ويتجمد الامل في نقاطه الـــ(12) 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الهلال يهزم المريخ بهدفي البرنس وبشه في دوري الرديف 
 
ضمن مباريات دوري الرديف في بطولته التنشيطية التي ينظها الاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم فاز رديف الهلال على رديف المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف في المواجهة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم بدار الرياضة بام درمان , تقدم الهلال اولا عبر اللاعب محمد مصطفي البرنس و ادرك زردية هدف التعادل للمريخ و اضاف اللاعب بشه الصغير هدف الهلال الثاني و الذي انتهت عليه المباراة ليرتفع الهلال بنقاطه لـــ(6) و يبقي المريخ بلا رصيد 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
مجلس شورى المريخ يلتقى بوزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم - 
بله دعا للالتفاف حول المريخ وخلق الاستقرار
 
التقى مجلس شورى المريخ بقيادة الأستاذ محمد الياس محجوب رئيس المجلس بجانب الفريق فاروق حسن محمد نور والفريق منصور عبدالرحيم واللواء الطيب الجزار والأستاذ هاشم الزبير بالأستاذ بله يوسف أحمد البشير وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بمكتبه ظهر اليوم .
حيث تقدم رئيس المجلس بالشكر للوزير وأكد بأن اللقاء تم فيه التفاكر حول قضايا الناد و التى من أبرزها و اهمها إستقالة الضباط الأربعه وقد اكد بأنه تم الإتفاق على إتباع منهج الشورى وتوسيع مواعين التشاور مع كافة قطاعات المريخ بما فيها المعارضة و العمل على تهيئة الجو المناسب لمجلس الإدارة من أجل الإستقرار والوقوف خلف الفريق فى مباراته القادمه مع الترجى التونسى حتى يحقق النصر
من ناحيته اكد الوزير بلة يوسف سعى الوزارة لخلق الإستقرار بالنادى داعيا الجميع للإلتفاف حول النادى لتجاوز المباراة القادمه وتحقيق الفوز والصعود لمنصات التتويج مضيفا أن كل ما يثار فى الإعلام عن قضية الإستقالات والترشيحات هو إجتهاد شخصى لا يحسب للوزارة .



*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*
في اجتماعه أمس: مجلس المريخ يكلف محمد الريح وهمد برئاسة بعثة تونس
 
عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً امس بدار المكتب التنفيذي للنادي بالخرطوم وتمخض الاجتماع عن عدة قرارات في مقدمتها تشكيل بعثة فريق كرة القدم المتجهة إلى تونس لمواجهة الترجي والتي اسند المجلس إدارتها لمحمد الريح السنهوري عضو مجلس الإدارة بجانب المهندس عبد القادر همد نائباً له على أن يلحق بالبعثة في تونس السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ ونائبه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان للتأكيد على وقفة المجلس القوية خلف فريق الكرة حتى يعود بنتيجة إيجابية من تونس.
حسم الاجتماع الذي عقده المجلس أمس أمر رئاسة بعثة تونس والتي أثارت الكثير من الجدل حيث كانت الترشيحات تشير إلى عبد القادر همد الذي ترأس بعثة فريق الكرة إلى لواندا في حين ذهبت بعض الترشيحات في اتجاه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لكن المجلس اختار تبادل الفرص بين منسوبيه في قيادة تلك البعثات وأسند رئاسة البعثة لكادر شاب قدم الكثير للمريخ وهو محمد الريح السنهوري تسنده الخبرات النوعية للمهندس عبد القادر همد الذي سيكون خير عون له في قيادة البعثة، ولن تواجه الثنائي أي مشكلة في قيادة أصعب بعثة في أصعب مهمة حيث سيكون الرئيس جمال الوالي ونائبه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان حضوراً هناك فضلاً عن وفد المقدمة المريخي الذي ضم العقيد صديق علي صالح وحاتم عبد الغفار وبالتالي سيكون نصف مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مع البعثة الحمراء في تونس للتأكيد على التفاف مجلس الإدارة خلف فريق الكرة حتى ينجز المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظره على اكمل وجه.
أدروب يقود بعثة كسلا
سيتولى السيد عثمان إبراهيم أدروب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ رئاسة البعثة الحمراء التي ستغادر إلى كسلا العاشرة من صباح اليوم وسيكون إلى جانبه عبد الرحمن ابراهيم عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس قطاع الجماهير كنائب لرئيس البعثة التي يرافقها عدد من أعضاء المجلس في مقدمتهم متوكل احمد علي وحمد السيد مضوي على أن تعود البعثة إلى الخرطوم عقب نهاية المباراة مباشرة لتنتظم في معسكر مغلق استعداداً للسفر إلى تونس فجر الثلاثاء على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية.
تصريحات واثقة لهمد
أدلى الباشمهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بتصريحات واثقة للصحيفة وراهن على قدرة المريخ في العودة ببطاقة الترشح من تونس مشيراً إلى أن المخاوف الكبيرة من تلك المباراة غير مبررة لأن المريخ وفي جولة الذهاب أكد أفضليته التامة على الترجي وتفوق عليه بشكل لافت وكان يمكن أن يلحق به هزيمة تاريخية لولا الحظ السعيد الذي انقذ الفريق التونسي من هزيمة تاريخية وأضاف: ثقتنا كبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وفي قدرتهم على التعامل مع مباراة الإياب بما يساعد المريخ في الوصول إلى مجموعات الأبطال ولن نبتعد عن اللاعبين وسنقترب منهم أكثر في رحلة تونس حتى نساعد الجهاز الفني في تهيئة اللاعبين نفسياً لتلك المباراة على نسق ما حدث في لواندا قبل مباراة كابوسكورب حيث تعاونا مع الجهاز الفني كثيراً في تهيئة اللاعبين في تلك المباراة الصعبة وكان الأداء البطولة والنتيجة المميزة التي دفعت بالمريخ إلى دور الستة عشر، وأكد همد أن ثقتهم لا تحدها حدود في اللاعبين وبالتالي لا يشعرون بأي خوف من مواجهة الترجي متمنياً أن يكون هذا الشعور هو السائد عند جماهير المريخ التي عرفت قدر فريقها في جولة الإياب وأنه أفضل من الترجي بكثير.
مباراة مهمة
وصف همد مباراة الفريق اليوم أمام الميرغني بالمهمة وقال إن الجهاز الفني اختار أن يعد الفريق لجولة الإياب بتدريبات متواصلة مع أداء مباراتي الفريق في الممتاز أمام النسور والميرغني باعتبار أن مباريات الممتاز أفضل إعداد لدوري الأبطال هذا بالتأكيد إلى جانب أهمية الحصول على النقاط الثلاث بصورة جعلت المريخ يعود من بعيد وينافس بقوة على صدارة الممتاز وأكد همد أن الأحمر سيكسب الميرغني وسيمضي قدماً في مسعاه لإنهاء الدورة الأولى وهو في صدارة الممتاز مع العمل بجدية على الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات في دوري الأبطال ومواصلة المشوار بقوة من أجل تحقيق الحلم الأفريقي.

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*







*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*صباحك نور الصفوة حسن زيادة ومشكور ع المجهود ملاحظة بسيطة ختم المنبر يغطي بعض عناوين الصحف.
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*صباح الورد  حسون   الله يديك العافيه 
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*


 المريخ يضرب بقوة .. ويهز جبال التاكا بالأسلحة الفتاكة 

 عنكبة.. علاء.. اوكراه ومجدى يتبادلون التسجيل .. وغارزيتو يتغزل في البدلاء 

 الترجي يكتسح جمعية جربة بالخمسة ويخسر ارتكازه حسين الراقد 

 المريخ يضرب بقوة .. يقهر الميرغني ويستعيد الصدارة 

 أيمن سعيد يسبق البعثة 

 عبدالصمد: مباراة الميرغني بداية الانطلاقة القوية لمجدي عبداللطيف 

 الترجي قد يفقد الراقد 
 غارزيتو سحبت كوفي واوكراه خوفا من العنف الزائد
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*

المريخ يدك حصون الانيق برباعية ويعلن جاهزيته للمواجهة الأفريقية 

 غارزيتو : راض عن مستوى البدلاء وسعيد لخروجنا بدون إصابات 

 الوزير بلة : كل الاحتمالات واردة ومن بينها بقاء المجلس الحالي برئاسة جمال الوالي 

 المريخ ينصب سيرك من أهداف في شباك الميرغني 

 بعثة المريخ في الخرطوم 

 بعثة المريخ فجر الغد إلى تونس 
 وفد المقدمة يصل الي تونس 

 اجتماع كبفير لمريخاب شندي 

 غارزيتو : تبديل كوفي واوكراه لهذا السبب !! 

 بلة يجتمع بمجلس المريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*راحة لعدة ساعات لنجوم المريخ، ثم المغادرة لتونس ::   فور نهاية مباراة الامس توجهت بعثة المريخ من الاستاد نحو المطار عائده  الى الخرطوم التى وصلتها مساءاً ليتم منح اذن لجميع النجوم حتى مساء اليوم  موعد التجمع فى فندق كونفورت للمغادرة الى تونس التى ستصلها البعثة صباح  غدا باذن الله


*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

صباحك نور الصفوة حسن زيادة ومشكور ع المجهود ملاحظة بسيطة ختم المنبر يغطي بعض عناوين الصحف.




تم التعديل
تسلم على مرورك يا غالي
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مدرب المريخ: البدائل كانوا في الموعد أمام الميرغني
‫

 امتدح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في حديث للموقع الرسمي للنادي  عقب عودة بعثة الفريق من كسلا المستوى المميز الذي قدمه نجوم الفريق أمام  الميرغني وقيادتهم للأحمر لانتصار عريض بأربعة أهداف نظيفة وأبان غارزيتو  أن المميز في المباراة كان المستوى الرائع الذي ظهر به اللاعبين البدلاء  والذين دفع بهم في المواجهة مفيداً بأنهم كانوا في الموعد ولم يخذلوه  مفيداً بأنه عمل على مشاركة عدد كبير من البدلاء حتى يكونوا في قمة  الجاهزية للقاء الترجي الحاسم يوم الثالث من مايو المقبل، وأوضح غارزيتو أن  من أهم مكاسب مباراة الميرغني خروج الفريق من دون تعرض أيٍ من اللاعبين  للاصابات، وذكر غارزيتو أن الفريق سيغادر إلى تونس في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من  القتال بشراسة من أجل الحصول على بطاقة التأهل لدور المجموعات والإطاحة  بالترجي من المسابقة الأفريقية.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مدرب الميرغني: الخسارة أمام المريخ طبيعية



 عبّر الغاني عبد الرزاق كريم مدرب الميرغني كسلا عن أسفه العميق للخسارة  الكبيرة التي تعرض لها فريقه في عقر داره أمام المريخ وأقر أن الميرغني لعب  واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لأن فريقه تواضع تماماً  وكان في أسوأ حالاته وحمّل اللاعبين مسئولية الأداء المتواضع وقال: لم  يفعلوا شيئاً يذكر في المباراة وكان مردودهم سيئ للغاية، أعلم أن الجماهير  ستحمّلني المسئولية لكن عليهم أن يعلموا أنني لا استطيع أن  أفعل شيئاً في ظل الأداء السيئ للاعبين طوال زمن المباراة، وكشف مدرب  الميرغني عن حاجة فريقه لعناصر جديدة في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية حتى  يقوى على المنافسة الشرسة ويحافظ على وجوده ضمن منظومة أندية الممتاز  مبيناً أن المجموعة التي يشرف عليها حالياً تعتبر الأسوأ في مسيرة النادي  وتضم مجموعة من أصحاب القدرات الفنية المتواضعة وامتدح عبد الرزاق المستوى  الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ في المباراة وقال إنه كان أفضل منا ونحن نلعب على  أرضنا وسيطر على مجريات المباراة على مدار الشوطين واستحق الفوز بتلك  النتيجة الكبيرة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب حسن زيادة على الابداعات

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*سلامات ابوعلى الرائع .. تب ماقصرت .. دائما حبات العقد النضيد فى تألق مستمر فهم كالنجوم بايهم اقتديت اهتديت وابوعلى على الدرب يسير.. شكرنا ما له حدود يا ابوعلى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للحبيب عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*قام  نادي المريخ بتكريم السيد والي ولاية كسلا  السيد  محمد يوسف , وقد قام  السيد عثمان ابراهيم ادورب رئيس بعثة المريخ لمدينة كسلا بتسليم الدرع   للسيد نائب الوالي   مجذوب ابو موسي الذى كان حضورا فى المباراة , كما قام  نادي المريخ بتكريم  الاتحاد المحلي مدينة كسلا ونادي مريخ كسلا .
 وقامت عدة جهات فى مدينة كسلا بتكريم  ابن المنطقة السيد عثمان أبراهيم أدروب  رئيس بعثة المريخ .
 وقامت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بمدينة كسلا بتكريم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس  الادارة والسيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة تسلمها انابة  عنهم المهندس عبدالرحمن أبراهيم عضو مجلس الإدارة.










*

----------


## عز الدين

*حقق  المريخ فوزا عريضا على فريق مضيفه الميرغني كسلا  بنتيجة 4-صفر فى  المباراة التى لعبت عصر الاحد باستاد كسلا  فى الجولة الثالثه عشر لبطولة  الدوري الممتاز. سجل اهداف المريخ كل من  عنكبة و علاء الدين يوسف من ضربة  جزاء و الغاني اوكرا فى شوط اللعب الاول واضاف مجدي عبداللطيف الهدف الرابع  فى الشوط الثاني  . ليرتفع المريخ برصيد لـ 26 نقطة فى صدارة البطولة 
  دخل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة  ضمت كل من المعز محجوب , الريح علي , علاء  الدين يوسف , بله جابر , رمضان عجب (بخيت خميس ), شرف شيبون , راجي  عبدالعاطي , احمد ضفر , اوكرا (مجدي عبداللطيف) , كوفي  (عبدو جابر ),  عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اوضح  المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو فى تصريح عقب مباراة المريخ والميرغني كسلا  بان المباراة كانت سهله لفريق المريخ  , وانه اشرك بعض العناصر البديله  التى لم تخيب ظنه  وكانوا جميعا على الموعد ,  واشار غارزيتو بانه عمل على  مشاركة عدد كبير من اللاعبين لتجهيزهم قبل مباراة الترجي التونسي  وان من  اهم مكاسب المباراة الخروج بدون اصابات  , واكد بان مستوي الفريق فى اخر  مباراة رسمية له قبل مباراة الترجي يعتبر مطمئن لحد كبير .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يدك حصون الانيق برباعية ويعلن جاهزيته للمواجهة الأفريقية
غارزيتو : راض عن مستوى البدلاء وسعيد لخروجنا بدون إصابات
الوزير بلة : كل الاحتمالات واردة ومن بينها بقاء المجلس الحالي برئاسة جمال الوالي
المريخ ينصب سيرك من أهداف في شباك الميرغني
بعثة المريخ في الخرطوم
بعثة المريخ فجر الغد إلى تونس
وفد المقدمة يصل الي تونس
اجتماع كبفير لمريخاب شندي
غارزيتو : تبديل كوفي واوكراه لهذا السبب !!
بلة يجتمع بمجلس المريخ اليوم
*

----------


## عز الدين

*قام وفد المقدمة نادي المريخ لمدينة كسلا السيد عثمان أبراهيم ادروب امين  المال ورئيس البعثة والمهندس  عبدالرحمن أبراهيم بزيارة لمكتب السيد والي  ولاية كسلا  الاستاذ  محمد يوسف بمكتبة بامانة الولاية  فى التاسعة والنصف   من صباح الاثنين ورحب الوالي  بزيارة المريخ للولاية وقدم اعتذارة عن عدم  حضور المباراة التى شرفها السيد نائب الوالي مجذوب أبو موسي  والتى حضرها   وزير الشؤون الهندسة  بالولاية وزير الشباب والرياضة محمد احمد علي وعدد من  الوزراء واعضاء المجلس التشريعي بالولاية والسيد ملاسي اوهاج  امانة  المؤتمر الوطني بالولاية  والمعتمدين بالمحليات وقيادات القوات المسحلة  والشرطة وجهاز الامن والمخابرة الوطني . رئيس بعثة المريخ  تقدم بالشكر لهم  جميعا , وتقدم بالشكر لجماهير المريخ  التى حضرت من الخرطوم  وساندة  الفريق والى جماهير المريخ  فى مدينة كسلا والى روابط المريخ بحلفا والمدن  الاخري التى حضرت لمؤازرة المريخ فى مباراة الميرغني .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يضرب بقوة .. ويهز جبال التاكا بالأسلحة الفتاكة
عنكبة.. علاء.. اوكراه ومجدى يتبادلون التسجيل .. وغارزيتو يتغزل في البدلاء
الترجي يكتسح جمعية جربة بالخمسة ويخسر ارتكازه حسين الراقد
المريخ يضرب بقوة .. يقهر الميرغني ويستعيد الصدارة
أيمن سعيد يسبق البعثة
عبدالصمد: مباراة الميرغني بداية الانطلاقة القوية لمجدي عبداللطيف
الترجي قد يفقد الراقد
غارزيتو سحبت كوفي واوكراه خوفا من العنف الزائد
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والشكر موصول للحبيب عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة






تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ


ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻘﺪﻝ ﻭﻳﺘﺒﺨﺘﺮ .. ﻏﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﺃﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﻭﺍﺗﺼﺪﺭ
ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺣﺼﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺑﻲ ﻝ ( ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ) ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻳﺔ : ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺿﺠﻪ ﺍﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺟﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ
ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻱ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
*

----------


## عز الدين

*قام  نادي المريخ بتكريم السيد والي ولاية كسلا  السيد  محمد يوسف , وقد قام  السيد عثمان ابراهيم ادورب رئيس بعثة المريخ لمدينة كسلا بتسليم الدرع   للسيد نائب الوالي   مجذوب ابو موسي الذى كان حضورا فى المباراة , كما قام  نادي المريخ بتكريم  الاتحاد المحلي مدينة كسلا ونادي مريخ كسلا .
 وقامت عدة جهات فى مدينة كسلا بتكريم  ابن المنطقة السيد عثمان أبراهيم أدروب  رئيس بعثة المريخ .
 وقامت رابطة مشجعي المريخ بمدينة كسلا بتكريم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس  الادارة والسيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس مجلس الادارة تسلمها انابة  عنهم المهندس عبدالرحمن أبراهيم عضو مجلس الإدارة.



*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*لا ننسى ان نحى أحد حبات العقد النضيد عز الدين على مساهماته القيمة والثّرة والمفيدة  .. التنافس فى خدمة المنبر يزيده تقدما وتجويدا وفى كذلك فاليتنافس المتنافسون يا حبات العقد النضيد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• زعيم النوادي يتطلع اليوم لتقديم عرض غير عادي : هلال رائع فنّان ينازل خيّالة السلطان
• جكسا يقود الهجوم والكوكي يجهز لهلال الفاشر كتيبة النجوم
• "سانغا" يعلن وصوله الخرطوم فجر الاربعاء ببعثة قوامها 42 فرداً والحاكم يترأس !
• المريخ يقسو على الميرغني في كسلا برباعية والترجي ينذره في تونس بخماسية !
• في دوري الرديف الهلال مخيف .. قهر المريخ بهدفين و "بشة" أوجعهم مرّتين !
• الازرق يؤدي بروفة الختام إستعدادا للخيالة .. بشة يعود للتدريبات الجماعيى .. نيلسون يشتكي من آلام الظهر
• كلام "واتس اب" : بسبب "قروب" .. جمال الوالي غاضب من صحفيين !
• اللاعب وقع سرا للزمالك قبل يومين : الهلال يتبرأ من مفاوضة النيجيري نانا بوكو مهاجم اتحاد الشرطة المصري
• عماد الطيب: لا علم لي بهذه المفاوضات لم نتصل باللاعب ولا وكيله ولا ناديه !

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• الضرب كُبار وصغار .. تسلم يا كاردينال
• الهلال يبدع ويجندل الوصيف بهدفي البرنس وبشه الحريف
• هلالنا فى افضل "حالة" ينازل الخيالة ويتأهب لاسترداد الصدارة
• يصل البلاد غدا : الكاردينال يزور نادى الهلال ويقدم مساهمته فى مشروع "نادينا ينادينا" بالسبت
• على رأسها غارزيتو وكاتومبي : سانغا يسعى لاستغلال عدد من العوامل لمباغتة الهلال
• في مرانه الختامي عصر امس بملعبه : روح معنوية عالية وحماس كبير في تدريبات الهلال قبل لقاء الخيالة
• الازرق والاخضر "مسك الختام" الاعداد للخياله .. الكوكي ينفرد بفيصل موسى .. الخماسي المصاب يركض حول الملعب
• عماد الطيب يشيد بالفرقة الزرقاء الشابة ويهنيئهم بالانتصار على الوصيف

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• الجوهرة ترصد رحلتهم من لوبومباشى عبر الكينية .. ووصولهم الخرطوم فجرا : جواسيس سانغا يراقبون مواجهة الهلال والخياله
• الكونغولي فى الخرطوم بالأربعاء بقيادة المليونير "ألفونس"
• وكيل نانا بوكو لـ "الجوهرة" الهلال لم يقدم عرضاً رسمياً للغاني .. وتعاقده مع الزمالك اكذوبة
• الهلال نار يضرب المريخ بثنائيه بشة والبرنس جوه "الدار" .. الاحمر يتجاوز الميرغنى برباعيه .. والترجي ينذره بالخمسة
• نفى تعاقد اللاعب مع الزمالك .. وكيل نانا بوكو لـ "الجوهرة": الهلال لم يقدم عرضاً لضم الغاني
• الهلال ينتظم في معسكر الصنوبر .. خماسي الهلال يواصل برنامج التأهيل
• الكاردينال يشارك في حملة "نادينا ينادينا" .. بشة الصغير: المريخ أفلت من هزيمة تاريخية
• قال بأن الفوز على المريخ مستحق .. الأسد: رديف الهلال مميز واتحاد الخرطوم أحرج الاتحاد العام

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• عاصفة الحزم الهلالية تهدد خيالة الفاشر
• الكوكي يصرخ لوليد علاء الدين : يا عيني يا ولي يا عيني وعودة بشة
• رديف الهلال يتلاعب بالمريخ والجماهير تهتف: كبار وصغار ازرقنا مولع نار
• 18 الف مشجع والترجي يرفض قرار الامن ويطالب بدخول 30 الف
• المريخ يهزم الانيق برباعية والترجي يجندل جمعية جربه بخماسيه
• الارسنال يسقط النسور بالاربعة .. هلال التبلدي يصطاد الفهود
• الهلال يختتم تحضيراته للخيالة .. وجكسا ونيمار يخططان لتأكيد
• بشة يشارك في المران .. والكاردينال يشارك في مشروع نادينا ينادينا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :


 • الهلال يرغب في استعادة الصدارة أمام الخيالة الليلة
 • الهلال يحقق فوزاً مستحقاً على المريخ في قمة الرديف
 • أهلي شندي يكتسح النسور برباعية ويصعد للمركز الثالث
 • وزير الرياضة: ما يثار في الإعلام عن إستقالات بالمريخ لا علاقة لنا به
 • تغريم اندية حلفا بسبب سوء السلوك ومحمدإبراهيم كومي لثلاثة مباريات
 • لجنة التحكيم الشبابية تقرر اعادة انتخابات اتحاد الدويم
 • الافيال والامير البحراوي يتعادلان في لقاء مؤجل من التأهيلي
 • المشعل يكسب الامل بهدف ويتصدر الدورة الاولي بالكاملين
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• زعيم النوادي يتطلع اليوم لتقديم عرض غير عادي : هلال رائع فنّان ينازل خيّالة السلطان

فعلا زعيم النوادى وفى عرفنا نحن فى السودان [ النوادى جمع اندايه ] هى الخمارات التى تبيع السموم كمان قالوا صحفيين لايفرقون بين الأندية والنوادى دنيا فرندقس ومبروك عليكم زعيم النوادى يا هبل

*

----------


## عز الدين

*الكاف يغير المساعد الأول في مباراة المريخ والترجي



  كشف موقع أفريكان فوتبول أن اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا لكرة القدم أعلن أن الكاف  قام بتغيير أحد المساعدين للحكم دانييل بينت في مباراة الإياب بين الترجي  والمريخ يوم الأحد المقبل على ملعب رادس في إياب دور الـ16 من البطولة  الإفريقية ، وحسب الموقع فإن بينت سيدير المباراة رفقة المساعد الأول  سانديل ديليكان والمساعد الثاني سيلو موشيدي والحكم الرابع لوانديل مفيكي،  وأكد الاتحاد الجنوب إفريقي أن ديكليان حل في مكان الحكم المساعد الأول بعد  إقصاء الكاف لسيويلا زاخيلي الذي كان يفترض أن يشارك في إدارة المباراة  كمساعد أول قبل أن يتم استبعاده، واللافت أن )سيلوم وشيدي( الذي كان يفترض  أن يكون حكماً رابعاً بحسب اختيار الكاف السابق تم تحويله لمساعد ثانٍ في  المواجهة مع إضافة لوانديل مفيكي كإسم جديد ليقوم بمهمة الحكم الرابع، وبرر  الموقع سحب سيويلا من قائمة حكام مباراة المريخ بأنه سيكون مشغولاً  بالاستعدادات لكاس العالم للشباب تحت سن 20 عاماً التي تقام في نيوزلندا 30  مايو، وقال بيتر سيجاكي رئيس لجنة التحكيم في اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا إن  حكامهم يقدمون مستويات مميزة ويصنفون أفضل في الحكام في القارة، ولهذا فإن  المسئولين في كاف دائما ما يلجأون إليهم في طلبات الحكام خلال المسابقات  وأضاف: حكامنا يرفعون علم جنوب إفريقيا عالياً كلما أداروا مباراة في جميع  أنحاء القارة وهذا يساعد على التطور دولياً ويمنحنا وضعاً خاصاً في  اختيارات الفيفا أيضاً.
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الفنان حسن زيادة
والتحية للحبيب عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مفكـــــرة اليــــــــوم  
 و نـــتــائــج مــبــاريـات الامــــس 
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 :: الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى الاسبوع 33 :
 > فالنسيا × غرناطة ، القناة : beIN SPORTS 2 HD ، التوقيت : 21:45 توقيت مكة ، المعلق : حماد العنزي .
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري البرتغالي :
 > موريرينسي × سبورتينج لشبونة ، القناة : beIN SPORTS 1 HD ، التوقيت : 22:00 توقيت مكة ، المعلق : علي لفته .
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين :
 > الاتحاد × التعاون ، القناة : MBC PRO SPORTS 1 HD ، التوقيت : 21:00 توقيت مكة ، المعلق : عبدالعزيز الزيد .
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
 √ نتائج مباريات الأمس { سبورت اون لاين } .. ||
 :: الدوري الانجليزي الاسبوع 34 :
 > ايفرتون 3 × 0 مانشستر يونايتد
 > ارسنال 0 × 0 تشلسي
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى الاسبوع 33 :
 > مالاجا 1 × 1 ديبورتيفو لاكورونا
 > الميريا 2 × 0 ايبار
 > اشبيلية 2 × 0 رايو فاليكانو
 > سيلتا فيغو 2 × 4 ريال مدريد
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري الايطالي الدرجة A الاسبوع 32 :
 > اتلانتا 2 × 2 امبولي
 > جنوى 3 × 1 تشيزينا
 > بارما 1 × 0 باليرمو
 > تورينو 2 × 1 يوفنتوس
 > لاتسيو 1 × 1 كييفو فيرونا
 > فيورنتينا 1 × 3 كالياري
 > نابولي 4 × 2 سامبدوريا
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري الألماني الاسبوع 30 :
 > بادربورن 2 × 2 فيردربريمن
 > بروسيا مونشنغلادباخ 1 × 0 فولفسبورج
 ..................................................  ..........
 :: الدوري الفرنسي الاسبوع 34 :
 > سانت اتيان 1 × 0 مونبلييه
 > لانس 0 × 3 موناكو
 > ستاد ريمس 2 × 4 ليون
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عـنـاويـن الصــــحــف الــعــالــمـيـة والعربية 
 الصادره صباح اليوم الاثنين 27 ابريل 2015
 انتبه يجب عليك رد الجميل كما نخدمك ساعدنا بتفاعلك 
 ومشاركتك للبوستات لنشر الصفحه (اضغط لايك وشير )
 ☆تشيلسي يقترب من لقب البريمرليج بتعادل ثمين أمام ارسنال
 ☆إيفرتون يتلاعب بمانشستر يونايتد ويهزمه بثلاثية نظيفة
 ☆رسميًا.. بايرن ميونخ بطلا للبوندسليغا للمرة الثالثة توالياً
 ☆إشبيلية يواصل عروضه القوية ويهزم فايكانو بثنائية
 ☆ألميريا يغادر مراكز الهبوط وتعادل ملقا ولاكورونا
 ☆تشيشاريتو المتوهج يقود ريال مدريد لعبور فخ سيلتا فيغو
 ☆نابولي يضغط للمشاركة في دوري الأبطال باكتساح سامبدوريا
 ☆كالياري يُلحق هزيمة مفاجئة بفيورنتينا في الدوري الإيطالي
 ☆تورينو يحقق فوزه الأول في الديربي على يوفنتوس منذ 20 عاماً
 ☆اتلانتا ينجو من الخسارة امام امبولي في الدوري الايطالي
 ☆تعادل مثير بين فيردر بريمن وبادربورن في البوندسليجا
 ☆ليون يهزم ريمس ويشارك سان جيرمان الصدارة
 ☆موناكو يسترد المركز الثالث ويضاعف محنة لانس
 ☆سانت إتيان يصعد للمركز الثالث في الدوري الفرنسي
 ☆جماهير ريال مدريد تسخر من نظيرتها في يونايتد بعد تألق تشيشاريتو
 ☆الظاهرة رونالدو يكشف هوية لاعبه المفضل
 ☆تشيتشاريتو: بدأت أستمتع باللعب في ريال مدريد
 ☆هازارد أفضل لاعب في البريميير ليج .. وكين أفضل صاعد
 ☆لاعب إسبانيول: حكم الديربي اعتذر لنا بسبب هدف ميسي
 ☆مورينيو يرد على الهتافات المعادية من جماهير آرسنال بتصريح ناري
 ☆تشيلسي يسيطر على فريق العام في البريميير ليج
 ☆جيمس رودريغز: تشيتشاريتو.. زرع وحصد
 ☆مارسيليا يكشف النقاب عن بديل بيلسيا
 ☆تراشق لفظي بين المدربين بعد تعادل بورتو وبنفيكا
 ☆نقل أوسكار إلى المستشفى بعد إصابته في ديربي لندن
 ☆باوك يتراجع في الصراع على المركز الثاني في اليونان
 ☆فينغر: من المستحيل أن يفرط تشيلسي في اللقب
 ☆انزاجي يحبس لاعبيه بعد الخسارة أمام أودينيزي
 ☆التعادل يخيّم على كلاسيكو البرتغال بين بنفيكا وبورتو
 ☆اصابة 10 أشخاص في أعمال عنف بقمة تورينو
 ☆تيري: لقب البريمرليج لم يحسم بعد
 ☆الكمار يهزم تفينتي وفينورد وأياكس يكتفيان بالتعادل في هولندا
 ☆شالكه يتوجه لمعسكره التدريبي من دون هوجر المصاب
 ☆أليغري: لم نستحق الخسارة وماتري قدم مستوىً طيب
 ☆كوالياريلا: الفرحة بالانتصار على يوفنتوس لا تُوصف
 ☆مشجعو تورينو يهاجمون حافلة يوفنتوس
 ☆إنتر ميلان يرغب بالتعاقد مع مدافع تشلسي فيلبي لويس
 ☆فايدنفيلر يغيب عن دورتموند امام بايرن ميونيخ بكأس المانيا
 ☆اطلس يهزم ليون بالوقت القاتل ويصعد للمركز الرابع في الدوري المكسيكي
 ☆اتلتيكو مدريد يستعد لمواجهة فياريال وسيكيرا مهدد بالغياب
 ☆اوكلاند يتوج بلقب دوري ابطال الاوقيانوس ويتأهل لمونديال الاندية
 ☆فيرمايلين يحصل على الاذن الطبي بعد 10 اشهر من الاصابة
 ☆خيسي رودريجيز يقترب من الانضمام للاتسيو
 ☆ميسي يوجه رسالة إلى الراحل فيلانوفا
 ☆مورينيو: هازارد = 200 مليون إسترليني + كريستيانو رونالدو
 ☆رئيس برشلونة يكشف عن امنياته عند استقبال غوارديولا
 ☆باير ليفركوزن يفتقد خدمات بابادوبولوس حتى نهاية الموسم للاصابة
 ☆ريال مدريد يرفض بيع لاعبه فاران لتشيلسي
 ☆فينجر: لماذا اشتري فابريغاس ولدي اوزيل وسانشيز ؟
 ☆هوراكان يتغلب على ريفر بليت ويتوج بكأس السوبر الارجنتيني
 ☆مانشستر سيتي يسعى لاقتناص موهبة فولهام قبل الجميع
 ☆روما يأمل ببقاء الملك توتي لعام اضافي
 ☆ماسكيرانو متعطش لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ في دوري ابطال اوروبا
 ☆المدافع السابق لوبوف يطالب تشيلسي بمزيد من الالقاب
 ☆الشباب يقسو على العروبة بثلاثية في الدوري السعودي
 ☆الرائد يوقف انتصارات الهلال في الدوري السعودي
 ☆النصر يمضي نحو اللقب بفوز كاسح على الفيصلي
 ☆الزوري: أغلقنا صفحة التعادل مع الرائد
 ☆مدرب بني ياس: نستحق الفوز على الظفرة
 ☆لاودروب: لم أتوقع الفوز الكاسح على قطر
 ☆حارس الهلال يحطم رقما قياسيا في الدوري السعودي
 ☆مدرب الاهلي الإماراتي يؤكد أهمية الفوز على كلباء
 ☆مدرب الشباب السعودي سعيد بالفوز على العروبة
 ☆عموتة مدرب السد: الحكم حرمنا من نهائي الكأس
 ☆كاظمة يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات على حساب اليرموك
 ☆لموشي مدرب الجيش: حظوظنا كبيرة في كأس قطر
 ☆مدرب الشباب يطلب الصبر على انطوى ويعترف باخطاء مدافعيه
 ☆شيكابالا ينتقل للزمالك في الموسم المقبل لكن بشروط
 ☆النيران الصديقة تهدي الكويت الكأس التنشيطية
 ☆بني ياس يفوز على الظفرة بهدف دينيس
 ☆لخويا يضرب قطر يخماسية ويتأهل لنهائي كأس قطر
 ☆هبوط عجمان إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى الإماراتي
 ☆خضايرية يعلن رحيله عن وفاق سطيف
 ☆الوداد يسقط الجديدي ويخطو بثبات نحو لقب الدوري المغربي
 ☆المنتخب السعودي يستضيف ثلاثة منتخبات على ملعب الجوهرة
 ☆الأهلي يتراجع ويوافق على إذاعة مباراة المقاولون بالدوري المصري
 ☆الترجي يتقاسم صدارة الدوري التونسي مع الأفريقي
 ☆حارس العين: مباراتنا مع الوحدة ليست تحصيل حاصل
 ☆بلاتر يهنئ العين بمناسبة الفوز بالدوري الإماراتي
 ☆الشباب والأهلي يتقدمان في الدوري الإماراتي
 ☆الاتحاد الآسيوي يرفض استئناف العين ضد إيقاف لاعبه ميروسلاف
 ☆الجيش يتخطى السد ويتأهل لنهائي كأس قطر
 ☆كوبر يوافق على إقامة مباريات مصر بالإسكندرية
 ☆شيكابالا يجتمع بادارة الزمالك لحل ازمة اعادته من لشبونة البرتغالي
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور الفنان حسن زيادة
والتحية للحبيب عز الدين





تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

سلامات ابوعلى الرائع .. تب ماقصرت .. دائما حبات العقد النضيد فى تألق مستمر فهم كالنجوم بايهم اقتديت اهتديت وابوعلى على الدرب يسير.. شكرنا ما له حدود يا ابوعلى




اهتديت بكم 
تسلم على المرور الراقي
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الشكر للاخوة جميعا
محمد سيف
عذالدين
الدلميت
مريخابي للابد
مريخابي كسلاوي
جميعكم عسلاوي
*

----------


## عز الدين

*"في التمنيات"
 عنكبه علاء اوكرا مجدي هدوا جبال التاكا بدري ..!!!
 من توتيل إلى رادس وميلاد الفرحة بتونس 
 بقلم : محمد كـــوراك
 *مقدمة*
 *يا مريخنا يا مالك زمام إحساسنا.. 
 يا طالع دوام ونازل مع أنفاسنا .. 
 سودانك مشرفو ديمه رافع راسنا ..
 لون الدم شعارك ودا البزيدو حماسنا..
 *حبيت عشان كسلا خليت دياري عشانك 
 وعشقت ارض التاكا الشاربة من ريحانك
 كلمني قول لي فاكر ليالي القاش
 لمن الحنين عاودني لعطفك الجياش
 *يُحمد لغارزيتو أنه نفض الغبار 
 من على دكة البدلاء التي ضمت أميز 
 نجوم ساحة الانتقالات السابقة
 بعضهم نسيناهم أو كدنا أن ننساهم
 من كثرة جلوسهم مرابطين
 بالأمس شهدنا كل من 
 المعز في حراسة المرمى
 الريح علي في قلب الدفاع 
 شيبون يُشارك من أول اللقاء
 بله جابر بعد غيبة 
 وعنكبه 
 وقد سعدت أيما سعادة 
 بإشراك الثنائي مجدي عبد اللطيف وبخيت خميس
 وزادت سعادتي للمستوى الراقي 
 الذي قدماه خاصة مجدي 
 وقد كان هدفه يحكي عن ميلاد لاعب فنان 
 بكل المقاييس وعبره قدّم رسالة للجهاز الفني 
 بأنه كان مظلوماً 
 ويبقى السؤال قائم لماذا استعان غارزيتو بالكنبة ..؟
 هل أراد بذلك إكمال كشف المغادرون ..؟
 أو أن  لغارزيتو رأي آخر في الاستعانة بالكنبة
 عموما لعب المريخ بالأمس بمن حضر 
 وأنا أقول أن الكنبة كانت حضوراً أنيقاً بل وأبدعت 
 وهزت جبال توتيل وارتجفت جبال التاكا 
 حتى الفراش في القاش رفرف جناحيه وطار فرحان 
 كسب المريخ الميرغني بأربعة أهداف 
 كانت جميعها رواية وحكاية 
 المريخ طاف أرجاء كسلا بسيارة رباعية الدفع
 إلا أننا نعيب على لاعبي الأنيق 
 تعمدهم الخشونة الغير قانونية مع لاعبي المريخ 
 وكانت هناك أكثر من مخاشنة تستحق الطرد المباشر 
 إلا أن حكم الوسط تعامل معها بتساهل كبير
 *كنا نتوقع من عبدو جابر 
 أن يقدم مردوداً أفضل قياسا بما قدمه 
 في المباريات السابقة 
 ونعيب عليه الخروج عن النص الرياضي 
 ويجب على عبد وان يراجع مستواه
 خاصة وان الفريق سيكتمل عقدة بعودة العقرب 
 بعد المباراة القادمة 
 كما أن هناك تسجيلات تكميلية في الطريق 
 ومن يثبت أحقيته في ارتداء الشعار سيبقى 
 ومن لم يستطيع أن يحجز مكانه سيغادر 
 *تبادل في إحراز الأهداف كل من 
 عنكبه وعلاء الدين من ضربة جزاء 
 وأضاف أوكرا هدف جميل ورائع روعة القصير 
 وأختتم الفنان مجدي عبد اللطيف مهرجان الأهداف 
 بهدف مسكون بالروعة والذكاء والجمال 
 بالنتيجة تصدّر المريخ روليت المنافسة حتى الآن 
 ومن من أهم مكاسب مباراة الميرغني 
 هي خروج الفريق من دون أن يتعرض 
 أيٍ من اللاعبين للاصابات 
 عقب المباراة مباشرة رجع المريخ إلى أم درمان 
 بالطائرة الخاصة التي أقلته إلى كسلا
 وبهذا يكون المريخ جاهز لمنازلة الترجي
 في موقعة الأحد برادس
 * ومن خلال متابعتنا لمجريات الدوري التونسي 
 وبخاصة المباريات التي يكون فيها الترجي طرفا
 بالأمس لعب الترجي مع جمعية جربة 
 متزيل المنافسة أظهرت المباراة أن مستوى لياقة الترجي 
 متدنية للغاية 
 وضح ذلك من خلال أداء الترجي للمباراة 
 والتي يمكن أن يقال عنها أنها دون المستوى 
 خاصة وهو ينازل فريق في مؤخرة الترتيب 
 بل ويصارع من أجل البقاء 
 والترجي وضح مستواه الحقيقي في مباراته 
 مع المريخ بام درمان 
 ولو لعب معه المريخ مباراة ام درمان
 وهو بعيداً عن الضغوط النفسية 
 لكان بمقدور المريخ أن ينهي 
 إسطورة الترجي للأبد 
 ولولا الذي رسخ في أذهاننا 
 عن المفهوم المغلوط عن قوة 
 أندية الشمال الإفريقي ومقولة أنها لا يمكن
 أن تهزم لكان الترجي قد تلقى 
 هزيمة تاريخية له بأم درمان 
 ويجب أن يفهم الجميع أن الترجي 
 فريق أكثر من عادي 
 ويمكن أن يتعرض للهزيمة ذهابا وإيابا 
 كما فعل ذلك الأهلي البنغازي 
 الذي انتصر على الترجي
 عندما لعبت المباراتين بتونس 
 بسبب الأوضاع الأمنية في ليبيا قبل عامين
 نرجو ونأمل ونتعشم 
 أن يكون العامل النفسي الذي
 رسخ في دواخلنا قد أذيب جليده 
 وأن التخوف من أصحاب البشرة البيضاء 
 يكون قد تلاشى 
 وأن التغلب خارج الأرض يكون هو المبتغى 
 حينها ستكون هزيمة الترجي 
 في داره وبين أنصاره في متناول يدنا 
 ولو أدى المريخ مباراة الإياب 
 بنفس مستوى مباراة الذهاب 
 وقتها يمكن أن أجهر بصوتي 
 وأقل لكل الصفوة وبالفم المليان 
 مبروك عليكم مهر الأميرة السمراء 
 وحينها ستكون بكامل دلالها على 
 أعتاب القلعة الحمراء 
 *وبوادر الانتصار قد لاحت في الأفق 
 فان المريخ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎً
 في مباراة الإياب
 نسبة لان الكاف اوكل مهمة أدارة هذه المباراة
 للحكم الجنوب إفريقي ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻞ ﺑﻴﻨﺖ 
 ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 حيث عُرف بأنه ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
 بل ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ 
 بقراراته العادلة ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 
 ويعتبر دانييل بينت ﻣﻦ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺨﺒﺔ
 ودائما ما يتم اختياره لإدارة ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ 
 وهو حريص كل الحِرص على أن يحافظ على ما وصل إليه
 من سمعة وتاريخ ناصع ولا يمكن أن يفرض في ثقة 
 الكاف فيه . 
 *آخر سطر .. الأفراح جايه .. وإن غداً لناظره قريب ..









*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*•




			
				 زعيم النوادي يتطلع اليوم لتقديم عرض غير عادي : هلال رائع فنّان ينازل خيّالة السلطان
			
		







			
				فعلا زعيم النوادى وفى عرفنا نحن فى السودان [ النوادى جمع اندايه ] هى الخمارات التى تبيع السموم كمان قالوا صحفيين لايفرقون بين الأندية والنوادى دنيا فرندقس ومبروك عليكم زعيم النوادى يا هبل
			
		


..سبقتني على التعليق حبيبنا شاكر عطية ..لك التحية وللشباب المبدعين حسن زيادة .كسلاوي .عزالدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين حبايبنا
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام وفد المقدمة نادي المريخ لمدينة كسلا السيد عثمان أبراهيم ادروب امين  المال ورئيس البعثة والمهندس  عبدالرحمن أبراهيم بزيارة لمكتب السيد والي  ولاية كسلا  الاستاذ  محمد يوسف بمكتبة بامانة الولاية  فى التاسعة والنصف   من صباح الاثنين ورحب الوالي  بزيارة المريخ للولاية  الذى رحب بوجود  المريخ  بمدينة كسلا وقدم اعتذارة عن عدم حضور المباراة  واناب عنه  السيد  نائب الوالي مجذوب أبو موسي  كما حضرها السيد وزير الشؤون الهندسة   بالولاية وزير الشباب والرياضة محمد احمد علي وعدد من الوزراء  واعضاء  المجلس التشريعي بالولاية والسيد ملاسي اوهاج  امانة المؤتمر الوطني  بالولاية  والمعتمدين بالمحليات وقيادات القوات المسحلة والشرطة وجهاز  الامن والمخابرة الوطني . 
 رئيس بعثة المريخ  تقدم بالشكر لهم جميعا   للحفاوة  التى وجدتها البعثة  فى مدينة كسلا , وتقدم بالشكر  ايضا لجماهير  المريخ  التى حضرت من الخرطوم  وساندة الفريق والى جماهير المريخ  فى مدينة  كسلا والى روابط المريخ بحلفا والمدن الاخري التى حضرت لمؤازرة المريخ فى  مباراة الميرغني .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقنية الـ HD تهدد الكرة السودانية في مسابقات الكاف

 أصبحت تقنية الـ  HD خطراً يهدد الكرة السودانية في مسابقات الكاف بعد الاتفاقية الضخمة التي  وقعها الاتحاد الإفريقي مع إحدى الشركات لبيع الحقوق التلفزيونية التي  وصلت إلى مليار دولار .. وقال عمرو شاهين رئيس إدارة التسويق والتلفزيون  بالكاف أنه بحلول 2016م لابد أن تغطى المباريات الإفريقية حسب المواصفات  العالمية مذكراً في الوقت نفسه بالتعديلات التي صدرت مؤخراً لمنع القرصنة  والعقوبات التي تصل لخصم النقاط من النادي أو المنتخب وحرمانه من المشاركة مستقبلاً ..
 وسيخصم الكاف مصاريف النقل الإضافية من أرصدة الاتحادات الوطنية من عائد التسويق ..
 وتضطر الشركة التي تملك حقوق البث التلفزيوني للبطولات الإفريقية  للاستعانة بمعدات وكوادر من خارج السودان لإرسال الشارة إلى الفضاء  بمواصفات تقنية اتش دي عالية الجودة وذلك لعدم توفر التقنية بالتلفزيون  القومي ..
 واشترطت الشركة المالكة لحقوق البث التلفزيوني توفر التقنية  الحديثة للنقل المباشر لتواكب التقنيات السائدة في المحطات التلفزيونية  التي تبث المباريات على الهواء مباشرة ..
 وتسبب عدم توفر التقنية  الحديثة بالسودان في تكاليف باهظة مضافة إلى تكلفة النقل الأساسية التي  يفترض أن يقوم بها التلفزيون المحلي بصفته منتجاً لبطولات الكاف حسب  القانون الدولي ..
 ويلجا الاتحاد الإفريقي لخصم التكاليف الإضافية من  الاتحادات التي تفشل في مواكبة مسابقات الكاف من حيث التقنية المطلوبة  للنقل التلفزيوني ..
 على صعيد متصل كشف قيادي بالتلفزيون القومي إن  عربة التلفزة بالمواصفات الحديثة المطلوبة من الشركة المالكة لحقوق البث  التلفزيوني لمسابقات الكاف تتجاوز المليون يورو .. مشيرا إلى وجود اتفاق  مسبق مع دولة عربية شقيقة سترسل العربة المطلوبة إلى السودان خلال الأسابيع  المقبلة ..
 ولم يوضح القيادي هل ستصل العربة قبل انطلاقة مباريات ربع  نهائي بطولة الأبطال أم لا .. وقال إنها في الطريق إلى الخرطوم وهذه هي  المعلومة المتوفرة حتى الآن ..
 وتحتوي عربة التلفزة القادمة إلى الخرطوم على عدد كبير من الكاميرات اتش دي مع كافة الملحقات المكملة للعمليات الفنية والإخراجية ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة واحده في الممتاز اليوم
الهلال يستضيف هلال الفاشر وعينة علي الصدارة

ﻳﺮﻏﺐ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ في الجولة الثالثة عشر للممتاز  ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺫﻫﺒﺖ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ  ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﺑﻴﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺳﻴﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ  ﻧﻘﻄﺘﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 25 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ 11 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ  ﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺬﻭﻕ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ  ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺮﻛﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ، ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﺤﺘﻞ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ  13 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻮﺓ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻭﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ  ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻧﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﺴﻠﻤﻪ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎً ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﻳﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺳﻠﺴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ  ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺬﻭﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ  ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻓﻪ .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

مريخ المستقبل.. أمتع وأبهر..!!

 
* فاز (مريخ المستقبل) على الميرغني الكسلاوي برباعية بعدما قدم الشباب عرضاً قوياً ورائعاً، ورغم تواضع وتراجع مستوى المنافس إلا أننا استعدنا الثقة في مجموعة اليافعين المتميزين الذين لم ينضموا إلى المريخ عبر صفقات مضروبة.!!
* سعدنا بشجاعة “غارزيتو” وعودته إلى سياسته الأساسية دون أي تدخلات خارجية وإشراكه للثلاثي “مجدي عبد اللطيف” و”بخيت خميس” و”شيبون”، ولم نتعجب من تألقهم جميعاً وتقديمهم لأوراق اعتمادهم وبصورة رسمية بعدما أمتعونا وأبهرونا..!!




* ومع التألق الجماعي للشباب واصل “بله جابر” (عواسته) ربما لأنه لعب مقلوباً في الجزء الأكبر من اللقاء لكن حتى بعد عودته إلى مكانه الأساسي كطرف أيمن لم يقدم ما يقنع أو يوحي بأنه تعرض للظلم بإجلاسه على دكة البدلاء..!!
* لاعب الطرف الأيسر “بخيت خميس” ظهر بمستوى ممتاز فاق به بدائية “مصعب” الذي عاد من فترة الإعارة بذات عيوبه وتفاصيل هوانه في الجوانب الدفاعية والهجومية، وأعتقد أن ما قدمه اليافع “خميس” وضع (حاج موت) أمام امتحان صعب..!!
* تأسفت للمستوى المتراجع الذي ظهر به المهاجم الممتاز “عبده جابر” والذي يبدو أنه تأثر بعبارات المدح والإشادة التي وجدها خلال الأيام الماضية وتقدمه في قائمة الهدافين فتابعناه ينفعل ويشتبك مع مدافعي الميرغني بسبب غيابه عن التسجيل..!!
* الإشكالية الحقيقية التي تعترض مسيرة اللاعب السوداني وتحول بينه وتحقيق غاياته علاقتها مباشرة بتأثره بعبارات المدح والتي تدخل عليه كـ(المُخدّر) وتصيبه بحالة من عدم الاتزان وتباعد بينه والتركيز..!!
* فوز المريخ في مجمله كان رائعاً بعدما ابتعد “غارزيتو” عن قائمة (دار المسنين) ودفع بمجموعة واعدة تمثل المستقبل الباهر بإذن الله.. ولكن يبقى السؤال هل يا ترى أن من تألقوا بالأمس سنضمن استمراريتهم في الكشوفات أم أن سيف الشطب سيطالهم..؟!!
* وعقب نهاية مباراة المريخ والميرغني (متذيل الترتيب بالدوري السوداني) ورد إلينا ما يفيد بفوز الترجي على (جربة متذيل ترتيب الدوري التونسي)بخماسية نظيفة ليعتلي رفاق “الدراجي” صدارة المسابقة المحلية ولو بصورة مؤقتة..!!
* ولعل من يظن أن الفوز الباهر والكبير للترجي لم يزعجني أو يزعج المريخاب، يكون بالتأكيد مخطئاً لأن مثل ذلك الانتصار بالإمكان أن يساهم في رفع معنويات لاعبي الترجي ويساعدهم على إكمال إعدادهم النفسي لمواجهة (الأحد) المرتقبة..!!
* ولعل الإشكالية الحقيقية تكمن في أن رفاق “الدراجي” يمكنهم الاستفادة من نتيجة مباراة على شاكلة التي لعبوها أمس أمام متذيل الترتيب بالدوري عندهم، بذات الطريقة التي يمكنهم الاستفادة حال تعرضهم للهزيمة..!!
* وعلى العكس يكون اللاعب المريخي والسوداني عموماً في مرمى التأثر السلبي بأي نتيجة يحققها فريقه قبل المواعيد الكبيرة، أي أن لاعبي المريخ يمكن أن يتأثروا سلباً إذا ما فازوا أو خسروا قبل لقاء الترجي المرتقب.. وهنا تظهر الفوارق..!!
* تخريمة أولى: سفر المريخ مبكراً لتونس من شأنه أن يفيد اللاعبين ويدخلهم بالسرعة المطلوبة في أجواء جولة الإياب، وبذات المستوى يمكن أن يؤثر عليهم بالسلب.. (وربنا يجيب العواقب سليمة)..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: لن نقول (سليمة) بائعة اللبن، وسنبتعد عن ترديد كل ما يتعلق بـ(الزيطة) وسنبتهل للمولى عز وجل أن يثبّت أقدام لاعبي المريخ يوم النزال ويمهد لهم سكة النتيجة الايجابية التي تعبر بهم إلى المجموعات..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: مباراة الترجي بالجد صعبة ومهمة المريخ فيها ستأتي معقدة وليس بالصورة التفاؤلية التي يتصورها البعض، مع الأمنيات بالتوفيق لرفاق “بكري المدينة” يوم (الأحد)..!!
تخريمة:
وكفاك ما تبكي ياعيوني







هسي دي لزومها شنو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كسلا تهدي المريخ صدارة الممتاز 
 
 


استعاد المريخ صدارة الدوري الممتاز عقب تغلبه على مضيفه الميرغني كسلا  بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت عصر أمس على ملعب كسلا، وأنهى  المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بثلاثة أهداف أحرزها عنكبة وعلاء الدين من  ركلة جزاء والغاني أوكرا، وتكفل مجدي عبد اللطيف بالهدف الرابع الذي جاء في  شوط اللعب الثاني، بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ برصيده إلى 26 نقطة في  الصدارة فيما تجمد رصيد الميرغني كسلا في 7 نقاط تذيل بها ترتيب أندية  المنافسة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفرنسي سعيد بعودة الصدارة 
 
 



أعرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ عن سعادته الكبيرة بعد  أن جمع فريقه الأداء والنتيجة وحقق انتصاراً كبيراً على الميرغني الكسلاوي  بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل أحرزها عنكبة وعلاء الدين يوسف (من ركلة جزاء)  وأوكرا ومجدي عبد اللطيف، وصرح غارزيتو للصحيفة عقب نهاية المباراة قائلاً:  المباراة كانت سهلة من جميع النواحي، حيث لم يستطع الميرغني مجاراتنا رغم  المجهودات الكبيرة التي قام بها لاعبوه . 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (الزاوية) تنشر أدق التفاصيل عن الحكم (المستبدل) سويلا 
 
 


بابكر عثمان 


قام الاتحاد الإفريقي باختيار اسم جديد في طاقم تحكيم مباراة المريخ  والترجي التونسي وفق ما انفردت به (الزاوية) أمس، حيث اختار الكاف الحكم  الجنوب إفريقي لوانديل مفيكي ليكون حكماً رابعاً للمباراة ورفع ساندايل  ديليكان من مساعد ثان إلى مساعد أول، ورفع سيلو موشيدي من حكم رابع إلى  مساعد ثانٍ، بعد أن أقصى المساعد الأول زاخيلي سويلا، ويعتبر سويلا من  الحكام المميزين في القارة الإفريقية على مستوى رجال الخطوط، واختير ضمن  قائمة حكام مونديال العالم للشباب تحت سن 20 في نيوزلندا مايو المقبل ونسبة  لانشغاله بالتحضيرات للمونديال تم اقصاؤه من قائمة تحكيم مباراة المريخ  والترجي، ومباراة المريخ ليست الأولى التي كان من المفترض أن يشارك فيها  سويلا مع حكم الوسط دانييل بينت، وسبق لزاخيلي التتويج بجائزة أفضل حكم  مساعد في دوري جنوب إفريقيا في العام 2011 في الوقت الذي حصل فيه دانييل  بينت على جائزة أفضل حكم في جنوب إفريقيا، ويعتبر سويلا المولود في جنوب  إفريقيا عام 1982 من الحكام الذين يثق فيهم الكاف واتحاد جنوب إفريقيا ونال  الشارة الدولية في العام 2011 ، وشارك في إدارة مباريات أمم إفريقيا 2015  في غينيا الإستوائية، وبالمقابل لا يقل الاسم الجديد لوانديل مفيكي عن  سويلا في الخبرة وحصل على الشارة الدولية في العام 2011 ، وهو حكم ساحة  أدار عدداً من المباريات في بطولة أمم إفريقيا للشباب 2015 والكونفيدرالية  2014 وأيضاً نفس البطولة في العام 2013 ، وشارك في إدارة أربع مباريات خلال  بطولة اتحاد منطقة جنوب إفريقيا (كوسافا) للشباب، وتصفيات بطولة أمم  إفريقيا للشباب تحت سن 17 في العام 2013 ، ومفيكي من الحكام الذين وجدوا  إشادة عدة مرات من اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا خاصة بعد مباراة كايزرشيفز وغولدن  أراو في دوري جنوب إفريقيا، المباراة التي صاحبتها عدة أحداث، وذكر اتحاد  جنوب إفريقيا أن الحكم الدولي مفيكي تعامل مع المباراة بحسم وساقها إلى بر  الأمان، ويبرز سيلو موشيدي الذي تم ترفيعه من حكم رابع إلى حكم مساعد ثانٍ  في مباراة المريخ والترجي أيضاً ضمن حكام جنوب إفريقيا على الصعيد الدولي  منذ العام 2011 ويبلغ من العمر 41 عاماً، وشارك في إدارة عديد المباريات في  دوري جنوب إفريقيا، وشارك مع دانييل بينت في إدارة مباريات دوري جنوب  إفريقيا، وكانت أبرز مباراة كان مساعداً فيها لبينت مباراة أمازولو الجنوب  إفريقي أمام مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي الودية في جوهانسبرج منتصف عام 2013.
(الزاوية) تنشر أدق التفاصيل عن الحكم (المستبدل) سويلا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو ينتصر على المخاوف 
 
 
+ A
- A

وضعت جماهير المريخ أيديها على قلوبها بعد إعلان غارزيتو للتشكيلة التي  سيخوض بها مباراة الميرغني كسلا والتي شهدت دخول عدد من العناصر التي لم  تشارك منذ مدة طويلة، ولكن المدرب الفرنسي انتصر على مخاوف الجماهير بعد  التألق الواضح لعدد من اللاعبين البدلاء في مباراة الأمس وإسهامهم في  الانتصار على الميرغني خاصة الثنائي مجدي عبد اللطيف وبخيت خميس، حيث كانا  إضافة حقيقية للفريق بعد دخولهما في الشوط الثاني، حيث قدم مجدي أداءً  رائعاً في خط الوسط ومنح زملاءه تمريرات ساحرة قبل أن يبصم في شباك  الميرغني بالهدف الرابع ، كما أعاد بخيت خميس الحيوية للجهة اليسرى  بانطلاقاته السريعة وعكسياته المتقنة . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* علاء يكرر سيناريو الترجي 
 
 


نجح علاء الدين يوسف في إضافة الهدف الثاني لفريقه من علامة الجزاء بعد  المخالفة التي ارتكبها حارس المرمى محمد كوة مع راجي عبد العطي في المنطقة  المحرمة وحصل الحارس على إنذار ليتصدى لها فييرا ويودعها الشباك في الدقيقة  13 ويعيد ذكرى هدفه في شباك الترجي بعد أن اعتمد عليه الجهاز الفني في  تنفيذ الركلات وهو عين ما حدث عصر أمس .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناشد الامين لنادي المريخ الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر كل الاسرة المريخية والاعلام الرياضي ترك الحديث عن استقالات الضباط الأربعة ومساندة ودعم النادي لمواجهة لمواجهة الاستحقاق الهامة المتمثل فى مواجهة الترجي التونسي , وأن المجلس بكامل هيئته يعمل بتركيز كامل لمباراة الترجي لتمكين فريق كرة القدم من احراز نتيجة أيجابية فى مباراة الاياب تؤهله لدور المجموعات فى ابطال أفريقيا .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس الشورى يضع الوزير في صورة المشهد المريخي إدارياً ومالياً 
 
 


الخرطوم الزاوية
تحصلت الزاوية على بعض التفاصيل المهمة التي دارت في اجتماع وزير الشباب  والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم بله يوسف مع اللجنة الخماسية لمجلس الشورى ظهر  أمس بقيادة رئيس المجلس ود إلياس, حيث قام الوفد بشرح التطورات الحالية في  النادي في أعقاب إصرار الرئيس جمال الوالي على الرحيل وحالة عدم الاستقرار  التي تسيطر على أنصار الفريق الذي تنتظره مواجهة مهمة في رادس كما شرح قادة  الشورى الأوضاع المالية والإدارية في النادي ومعدل الصرف الشهري على فريق  الكرة والاحتياجات الأخرى بجانب الديون المدونة على النادي لصالح عدة جهات  حتى يجتهد الوزير في الوصول إلى رئيس بمواصفات خاصة للجنة التسيير المرتقبة  عقب مباراة الترجي في حال إصرار الضباط الأربعة على الرحيل بعد محاولة  أخيرة من الوزارة وجهات عليا لم يتم تسميتها في داخل الاجتماع..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*10 ﺃﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ


 ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ

 ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺎﺳﻲ ﺟﻮﺭﺝ ﺑﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ  ﺷﺠﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺭﺍﻓﻖ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ  ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻮﻟﻴﻨﺰ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﻨﻮ ﺑﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺳﻮﺑﺮ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ  ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 32 ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ  ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﻜﻴﻢ ﺳﺒﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺭﺍﻓﻖ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ  ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻣﻊ ﺷﺒﻴﺒﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻳﺔ، ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ  ﻣﻮﺳﻴﺲ ﺃﻭﺭﻛﻮﻣﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ، ﻗﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﻧﺼﺎﺋﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ  ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻭﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ  ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﻫﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺎﺋﺢ ..
 ( 1 )
 ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ  ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺷﺠﻌﺎﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ  ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﻞ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺿﻴﻔﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 16 ﻣﻦ  ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺸﺘﻴﺖ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺈﻗﺎﻣﺔ  ﺣﻔﻼﺕ ﻭﺃﻋﺮﺍﺱ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺷﺠﻌﺎﺭ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻀﺮﻭﺭﺓ  ﺍﻻﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ، ﻭﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻓﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ  ( ﻗﻤﺮﺕ ) ، ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺤﻮﻧﺔ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .
 ( 2 )
 ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻳﺤﻔﻈﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ  ﻣﺘﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺧﻼﻓﺎً ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻧﺎﺩٍ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻡ  ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ، ﻭﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ  ﺟﺪﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺇﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﺿﻄﺮ  ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻴﺤﻮﺍ  ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ، ﻭﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ ( ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ) ﻋﻠﻰ  ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻣﻔﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻋﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ  ﻭﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺻﻌﺒﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻟﻤﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ ﻗﺒﻞ  ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﻭﻳﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ  ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺘﺄﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻮﺡ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
 ( 3 )
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺷﺠﻌﺎﺭ ﺃﻥ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ  ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻑ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻞ  ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﺷﺠﻌﺎﺭ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﻤﺪ ﺗﺄﺧﻴﺮ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﻭﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ  ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﻌﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻃﻲ  ﻭﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻐﺎﻝ .
 ( 4 )
 ﺣﺬﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻮﻟﻴﻨﺰ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﻨﻮ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻲ  ﺑﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺳﻮﺑﺮ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺧﻤﺲ ﻭﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﻨﻮ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺭﺍﻓﻘﺖ  ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﺟﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻹﻳﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 32 ﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ  ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺧﺴﺮ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺍﻧﺪﻓﻊ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ  ﺃﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ، ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ  ﻟﻠﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻞ ﺑﻴﻨﺖ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺨﺒﺔ ﺑﺈﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً ﺃﻥ ﺑﻴﻨﺖ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻜﻔﺎﺀﺓ  ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ .
 ( 5 )
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﺣﻜﻴﻢ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺣﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻪ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻁ ﻟﻠﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻏﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺑﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻋﺔ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻒ ﻳﺤﻞ ﻓﻲ  ﺃﻭﻝ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻰ، ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺒﻖ ﻟﻲ  ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻓﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺋﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺭ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ، ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺎﺏ ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ  ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺰﺀ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﺘﻮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻏﺮﻓﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ، ﻭﻟﺬﺍ  ﻳﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺀ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺴﻮﺑﻲ  ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻤﻮﺡ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻓﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺼﺼﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ .
 ( 6 )
 ﻭﺻﻒ  ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﻴﻨﻮ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻋﺎﻃﻔﻲ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻳﺸﺠﻊ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ،  ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺸﺠﻌﻮﻥ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻻ ﺃﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻳﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ، ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ، ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ  ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺻﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﺘﺎﻑ، ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻳﺤﻔﺰ  ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻻ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻩ ﻓﻲ  ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ، ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻀﻌﻔﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺳﻴﻈﻬﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺧﺴﺮﻭﺍ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻧﻈﻴﻒ  ﻣﻤﺎ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺑﺸﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ .
 ( 7 )
  ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﻮﺳﻴﺲ ﺃﻭﺭﻛﻮﻣﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ  ﺑﻨﻐﺎﺯﻱ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﺍ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﺍً ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺫﻛﺮ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺃﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺳﻴﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﻥ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﻉ  ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺨﺮﺟﻮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍً  ﺇﻟﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻒ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ  ﻭﺃﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎً ﻳﺠﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﺮ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ، ﻭﻳﺘﻮﺟﺐ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﺍ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺣﺬﺭﺍً ﻭﻳﺪﻳﺮﻭﺍ ﺃﻣﻮﺭﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺫﻛﻴﺔ  ﻭﺃﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻔﻌﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﻊ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ .
 ( 8 )
 ﺫﻛﺮ ﻣﻮﺳﻴﺲ ﺃﻭﺭﻛﻮﻣﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺳﻴﺌﺔ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ  ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﻌﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻟﻦ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻬﻠﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  ﺳﻴﺘﺄﻫﻞ، ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻫﻢ ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﺃﻭﻝ ﺃﻳﻘﻦ  ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻً ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺑﻔﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ، ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ، ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻻ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ  ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺘﺄﻫﻞ .
 ( 9 )
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ  ﺟﻮﺭﺝ ﺑﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ  ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻷﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻧﺪﺍً ﻟﺒﻄﻞ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﺟﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺣﺠﺰﻭﺍ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺩﻕ ﻭﻭﻓﺮﻭﺍ ﻟﻨﺎ  ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻬﻴﺄﺓ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﺗﻔﺎﺟﺄﻧﺎ ﺑﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﻧﺎﺩٍ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻷﻥ ﺳﻤﻌﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻻ ﺗﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ  ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻨﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺭﺍﻗﻴﺔ ﻭﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﻮﻳﺎً ﻭﻓﺮﻳﻘﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﻮﺩ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻢ ﻧﺠﺪ  ﺃﻳﺔ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﻭﻟﻦ  ﻳﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻋﺎﻣﻠﻮﻧﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻵﻥ  ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺸﺒﺎﻙ  ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ، ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﻋﺸﺮ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻧﺠﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺳﻴﺘﺄﻫﻞ، ﻭﻻ  ﺃﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻷﻥ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ  ﻗﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻘﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ .
 ( 10 )
  ﻃﻤﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺑﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻘﻮﺭﻣﺎﻫﻴﺎ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻦ  ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎً، ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻞ ﺑﻴﻨﺖ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ، ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ  ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻤﻌﺘﻨﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎﻫﺎ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﺔ  ﺃﺩﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ، ﻭﻟﻸﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻟﻪ ﺃﻱ ﺩﻭﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻨﺎ . ﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ  ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﺴﻨﺎ ﻧﺪﺍً ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻹﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ، ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻞ  ﺑﻴﻨﺖ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺑﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻣﺎﺋﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺃﻃﻤﺌﻦ  ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻦ  ﻳﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺨﺒﺔ، ﻭﻳﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﻻ  ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻤﻌﺘﻪ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ ﻭﺭﺃﻳﻲ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻗﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻨﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لزعيم زعماء افريقيا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك لمريخ السودان يااااااااااارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكوررررررين ياشباب
                        	*

----------

